# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  (دراسة لسقوط ثلاثين دولة إسلامية)

## هيثم الفقى

أوراق ذابلة من حضارتنا

المؤلف : دكتور عبد الحليم عويس

إهداء 

 لا أزال أؤمن بأن ثمة  دورا كبيرا ينتظر الأمة المسلمة ، ولا أزال أؤمن بأن حركة التاريخ التي هي  من سنن الله سوف توقف هذه الأمة أمام قدرها المحتوم ‏.‏‏.‏ لتؤدي واجبها  نحو البشرية التائهة ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 فإلى الذين يساعدون التاريخ ، كي تقف هذه  الأمة في مكانها الصحيح ‏.‏‏.‏ وكي تؤدي دورها الصحيح ‏ 

 إليهم  ‏.‏‏.‏ وحدهم ‏.‏‏.‏ أهدي هذا الكتاب 



بين يدي هذه الصفحات


 المكتبة  الإسلامية والتاريخية حافلة بالدراسات والقصص حول الصفحات الوضيئة من  تاريخنا ‏.‏ ولكم كتب الكاتبون حول صناع الحضارة الإسلامية ، ولكم أطنبوا  في الحديث عن أبطالنا ، وعن فضلنا على أوربا. . . وغير أوربا ‏.‏ 

 ولقد ظهر تاريخنا من خلال التركيز ، وكأنه تاريخ أسطوري ، وكأن الذين  عاشوه وأسهموا في صنعه ملائكة ليسوا بشرا. . . ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 ولقد كان  هذا  المنهج في التناول خطيرا من عدة وجوه ‏:‏ 

 •	أولا ‏:‏ لأنه ترك مهمة التحليل العلمي لتاريخنا كتاريخ  بشر لهم مزايا وغرائز - لأعداء هذا التاريخ ، فراحوا يركزون على  الجوانب السلبية في هذا التاريخ ، وصادف هذا هوى من بعض العقليات التي كانت  تسأم التركيز على الماضي بهذه الصورة غير الموضوعية ، وبالتالي. . .  انساقت هذه العقليات وراء جماعة المستشرقين الذين يدرسون تاريخنا. . . من  نقطة الانطلاق المحددة ، وهي تشويه هذا التاريخ وأصحاب هذا التاريخ ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 •	ثانيا ‏:‏ وفي غمرة الانبهار العقلي  بالمناهج الاستشراقية. . . ضاعت بحكم رد الفعل حقائق موضوعية تتصل بهذا  التاريخ ، وانقسم الناس حول هذا التاريخ قسمين ‏:‏ قسم يرفضه  بالجملة ، ويراه عقبة في طريق التقدم والمستقبل ، وقسم آخر يراه كل شيء ،  ويراه من جانبه العالمي الإيجابي هو النموذج الحرفي الذي يجب إعادته وتكرار  نمطه ‏.‏ 

 وبين طرفي النقيض. . . يمكن أن توجد الحقيقة ، ويمكن  أيضا أن تسقط الحقيقة ‏.‏‏!‏‏!‏ 

 •	ثالثا  ‏:‏ لقد صرفنا منهج التركيز على المدح عن الاستفادة الحقيقية من تاريخنا ،  ولعل بعض الناس قد وقر في أذهانهم بفعل هذا التركيز ، أن ما نعانيه في هذا  القرن من مشكلات حضارية ، ومن تحديات مصيرية ، هو نموذج لم يتكرر في  تاريخنا. . . وهم يشعرون - لذلك - بيأس شديد ، ولعلهم يحسون ، وإن كانوا لا  يفصحون بأننا لن نعود إلى استئناف مسيرتنا - نحن المسلمين - وبأننا لم يعد  لدينا ما يمكن أن نعطيه للحياة في عصر القوة النووية والمركبات الفضائية ،  نحن الذين نستورد الساعات والسيارات والآلات البسيطة ‏!‏‏!‏ ‏.‏ 

 إن هذا الكتاب. . . يتناول ‏"‏ أوراقا ذابلة من حضارتنا ‏"‏ من خلال  تركيزه على سقوط دول إسلامية بعضها كان درسا أبديا حين كانت الأمراض خبيثة  وفتاكة ، وحينما ذهبنا نطلب الدواء من عدونا. . . فكانت فرصته لإعطائنا  السموم القاتلة. . . ولعل هذا الدرس لم يتضح بجلاء إلا في الأندلس وجزر  البحر الأبيض المتوسط كصقلية. . . 

 ولعل من الملاحظات التاريخية  أن القرن الذي شاهد سقوط غرناطة - آخر مصارعنا في الأندلس ‏1492م، كان نفسه  الذي شاهد سنة 1453م - الفتح الإسلامي الخالد للقسطنطينية ، ذلك الفتح  الذي كان من آثاره عند الإنصاف التاريخي حماية المسلمين لفترة تزيد على  خمسة قرون. . . 

 لقد سقطت الأندلس. . . كعضو اجتمعت فيه كل عناصر  السقوط ، وكان لا بد من بتره. . . فحقت عليه كلمة الله ‏!‏‏!‏ 

  ولقد ظهرت قوة أخرى فتية زاحفة من أواسط آسيا كي تبني للإسلام تاريخا  جديدا. . . ولقد أرعبت هذه القوةُ الأحقادَ الأوربية الصليبية ثلاثة قرون  على الأقل ‏.‏ 

 إن  درس الأندلس لا يجوز أن يغيب عن بالنا ، ولقد  كانت عناصر السقوط فيه تتشكل من عدة نقاط بارزة ‏:‏ 

 •	أولا ‏:‏  الصراع العنصري ****** 

 •	ثانيا ‏:‏ ارتفاع رايات متعددة بعيدة عن  راية الإسلام الواحدة المتصلة بالنفوس والعقول ‏.‏ 

 •	ثالثا ‏:‏  استعانة مسلمي الأندلس بالأعداء ضد بعضهم البعض. . .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وكل العوامل الأخرى. . . تدور حول هذه النقاط بطريقة أو  بأخرى ‏!‏ ‏!‏ ولقد دفع مسلمو الأندلس جميعا ثمن أخطائهم ‏:‏ دفع الحكام  الثمن حين أذلهم الله وسلبهم ممالكهم ، وهل ننسى أشعار ابن عباد البائسة ،  حين أذله الله على يد المرابطين في ‏"‏ أغمات ‏"‏ بالمغرب الأقصى ‏؟‏‏؟‏  وهل ننسى قولة ابن صمادح حاكم ‏"‏ ألمرية ‏"‏ وهو يموت ‏:‏ ‏"‏ نغص علينا  كل شيء حتى الموت ‏"‏ ‏؟‏ وهل ننسى دموع. . . أبي عبد الله - آخر ملوك  غرناطة. . . حين رحلت به سفينة العار مودعة آخر وجود إسلامي في أوربا. . .  رحلت به على أنغام الأمواج الهائجة. . . وكلمات أمه المسكينة تدوي في سمعه  ‏:‏ ‏"‏ ابك مثل النساء ملكا لم تحفظه حفظ الرجال ‏"‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 

  ولقد دفع الشعب الإسلامي الثمن حين استسلم لأمثال هؤلاء الملوك ‏.‏ ولم  يأخذ على أيديهم ، فأحرقت دوره ، وسلبت أمواله ، وأرغم على تبديل دينه ، بل  وتغيير اسمه ، وحرمته الصليبية الآثمة أبسط حقوق الإنسان ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 على أن ‏"‏ الأوراق الذابلة من حضارتنا ‏"‏ كانت مجرد تغيير في هيئة الحكم  بحثا عن طموح شخصي ، أو انطلاقا من دعوى عنصرية ، أو دفاعا عن نعرة  مذهبية، أو فشلا من دولة كبيرة جامعة كالعباسيين والأمويين في السيطرة على  كل ما تحت يدها. . . مما يمنح الفرصة للمطامع أن تظهر ، وللنعرات أن تحكم  ‏.‏ 
 ونحن لا نستطيع القول ‏:‏ بأن هذه الأوراق كانت كلها خيرا أو شرا ،  ولعل بعضها كان لفتة قوية للدول الكبرى كي تسير في الطريق الإسلامي  الصحيح. . . كما أننا كذلك لا نميل إلى القول ‏:‏ بأن هذه الصفحات التي أدت  إلى تغيير دولة بدولة أو حكم بحكم كانت تسير بالأمة في طريق الهاوية. . .  فلا شك أن ثمة مزايا أخرى يمكن أن تكون قد تناثرت على الطريق ‏.‏ 

 إنني لا أميل إلى ما يعتقده البعض من أن التاريخ يسير في طريق عمودي. . .  سواء إلى أعلى أو على أسفل. . . عن تجربة تاريخنا الإسلامي تكشف لنا أن  حركة التاريخ في دائرة الحضارات الكبرى الجامعة - كالحضارة الإسلامية -  حركة لولبية - إن صح هذا التعبير - فثمة انحناءة إلى أسفل في جانب تقابلها  انحناءات إلى أعلى في جوانب أخرى ، فهي حركة دورية تنتظمها مراحل الهبوط  والصعود. . . الهبوط بفعل التناحر والفساد الداخليين ، والصعود بفعل  الاستجابة لتحديات خارجية قوية ‏.‏ ومن اللافت للنظر أن مراحل الهبوط - في  التجربة التاريخية لهذه الأمة - قد ارتبطت بأوضاع داخلية ، فهذه الأمة لم  تضرب من خارجها بقدر ما ضربت من داخلها ، بل إن الأعداء الخارجين لم ينفذوا  إليها إلا من خلال السوس الذي ينخر فيها من الداخل. . . ولقد أفادنا  الأعداء بتدخلهم كثيرا ، وغالبا ما كان لتدخلهم فضل إيقاظ الضمير الإسلامي ،  أو إعلان الجهاد العام ، أو إظهار ‏"‏ صلاح دين ‏"‏ أو ‏"‏ سيف دين ‏"‏  مما من شأنه أن يجمع المسلمين تحت راية واحدة ‏.‏ 

 لقد كانت الأمة  المسلمة قادرة بما فيها من عناصر القوة الكامنة على الاستجابة للتحديات  الخارجية ، كأروع ما تكون الاستجابة للتحديات ، ولو لم ترهق هذه الأمة - في  أغلب مراحل تاريخها - بحكام يشلون حركتها ، ويخنعون أمام أعدائها ،  ويبددون من طاقتها حفاظا على أنفسهم. . . لو لم تكن هذه الظاهرة مستشرية  على هذا النحو ، ولو أن هذه الأمة قد تركت لفطرتها وتراثها وقيمها وحضارتها  التي غرسها ورعاها الإسلام. . . لو تم هذا لكان في الإمكان أن تحدث  منعطفات كثيرة في تاريخ هذه الأمة ‏.‏ هي لصالحها. . . ولحساب رقيها  وازدهارها‏.‏ 

 لقد حاولت من خلال هذه الأوراق الذابلة أن أمد  الطرف - في تاريخنا الإسلامي - إلى آفاق ثلاثة ‏:‏ الأندلس ‏- ‏أوروبا‏ -‏  والمشرق العربي بخلافتيه الكبيرتين - العباسية والفاطمية ‏-‏ والدول التي  تبعتهما ، ثم المغرب العربي. . . وهي الأجنحة الثلاثة الشهيرة التي تزعمت  العالم الإسلامي ، ومثلث القيادة الفكرية والسياسية بالنسبة لمسلمي العالم  ‏.‏ 

 ولم تكن الأوراق التي اخترتها إلا مجرد نماذج من هذه الأجنحة  ‏.‏ ولربما كانت هناك دول أخرى كفيلة بمدنا بشارات من شارات طريق السقوط. .  . لكن الاستقصاء ، فضلا عن صعوبته ، لم يكن من أهداف هذه الصفحات ‏.‏ 

 إن هذا البحث. . . وجبة خفيفة من وجبات تاريخنا ‏.‏ لكنها وجبة من  نوع خاص. . . ليست زاخرة بأنواع الدسم والمشهيات ، فإن جسم الحضارة كأجسام  الأفراد - لا يستقيم بالدسم الدائم ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وهذا البحث دعوة  لتشريح تاريخنا من جديد. . . وبجرأة ، فلأن نشرحه نحن - بإنصاف - أولى من  أن نتركه لأدعياء المنهج العلمي يشرحونه - بحقد وعنف وإجحاف. . . ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وهو كذلك بحث للذين يقرءون تاريخنا. . . ليتعلموا ، أو ليناقشوا ، أو  ليعرفوا معالم المستقبل ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتبقى في النهاية كلمة ‏:‏ 

 لسوف تبقى هذه الأمة ، ولسوف تؤدي دورها ، لسوف تقوم من عثرتها. . .  هكذا يقول لنا معلمنا العظيم. . . ‏"‏ تاريخنا ‏"‏ ذو الأربعمائة وألف سنة -  أطال الله عمره‏!‏‏!‏ 

 ولقد كبونا كثيرا. . . ثم قمنا 

  ولقد حاربنا العالم كله ذات يوم. . . ونجونا. . . وانتصرنا. . . فقط ثمة  شرط واحد ‏:‏ أن نعرف من أين نبدأ ، وإلى أية غاية نريد ‏!‏‏!‏ ودائما  يعلمنا تاريخنا أن آخر أمتنا لن يصلح إلا بما صلح به أولها ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الأول : من قصص  سقوطنا في أوروبا

• القسم  الأول ‏:‏ من قصص سقوطنا في أوروبا 
 o آخر خطواتنا في أوربا 
 o  أحفاد صقر قريش ‏يسقطون 
 o  سقوط ملوك الطوائف 
 o  قصة الفردوس  المفقود 
 o  قصة أخرى من الأندلس 
 o  ركن الفردوس يسقط 
 o   سقوط غرناطة  o------------------------------------------------------------


آخر خطواتنا في أوربا


 قصة ‏"‏ الغنيمة ‏"‏ في تاريخنا غريبة ، والدرس الذي تلقيه  علينا - كذلك - أغرب‏!‏‏!‏ 
 لقد بدأت أولى هزائمنا بسبب الغنيمة ، ولقد  وقفنا مرغمين - عند آخر مدى وصلت إليه فتوحاتنا ، بسبب الغنيمة - كذلك  ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 فقصة الغنيمة ‏.‏‏.‏ هي قصة الهزيمة في تاريخنا ‏.‏ 

 كان قائد المعركة الأولى هو الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ‏.‏‏.‏ وخالف  الرماة أمره، وخافوا من أن تضيع فرصتهم في الغنيمة ‏.‏‏.‏ فكانت ‏"‏ أحد  ‏"‏ وشهد الجبل العظيم استشهاد سبعين رجلا من خيرة المسلمين ‏.‏‏.‏ بسبب  الغنيمة ‏.‏‏.‏ نعم بسبب الغنيمة ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وكان قائد المعركة  الأخيرة ‏"‏ عبدالرحمن الغافقي ‏"‏ آخر مسلم قاد جيشا إسلاميا منظما  لاجتياز جبال البرانس ، ولفتح فرنسا ، وللتوغل - بعد ذلك - في قلب أوروبا  ‏.‏ 

 وهزم الغافقي ‏.‏‏.‏ سقط شهيدا في ساحة ‏"‏ بلاط الشهداء ‏"‏  إحدى معارك التاريخ الخالدة الفاصلة ‏.‏‏.‏ وتداعت أحلام المسلمين في فتح  أوربا ، وطووا صفحتهم في هذا الطريق ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان ذلك لنفس السبب الذي  استفتحنا به دروس الهزيمة ‏.‏‏.‏ أعني بسبب الغنيمة ‏.‏ 

 ومنذ تم  الاستقرار في المغرب العربي، وإسبانيا الإسلامية ، وهم يطمحون إلى اجتياز  جبال البرانس وفتح ما وراءها ، هكذا أراد ‏"‏ موسى بن نصير ‏"‏ لكن الخليفة  الوليد بن عبد الملك ‏"‏ خشي أن يغامر بالمسلمين في طريق مجهولة ثم فكر  على نحو جدي ‏"‏ السمح بن مالك الخولاني ‏"‏ والي الأندلس ما بين عامي ‏(‏  100 - 102 هجرية ‏)‏ ، وتقدم فاستولى على ولاية ‏(‏ سبتماية ‏)‏ إحدى  المناطق الساحلية المطلة على البحر الأبيض المتوسط جنوب فرنسا ، وعبر -  بذلك - ‏"‏ السمح ‏"‏ جبال البرانس ، وتقدم فنزل في أرض فرنسا منعطفا نحو  الغرب حيث مجرى نهر الجارون ، مستوليا في طريقه على ما يقابله من البلدان ،  حتى وصل إلى - تولوز - في جنوب فرنسا - لكن لم يستطع أن يستقر فيها ، وقتل  السمح ، وتراجعت فلول جيشه تحت قيادة أحد قواده ‏(‏ عبد الرحمن الغافقي  ‏)‏ فكأن السمح لم ينجح إلا في الاستيلاء على سبتماية ‏.‏ 
 ثم واصل  الوالي الجديد بعد ‏(‏ عنبسة بن سحيم الكلبي ‏)‏ التقدم نحو أوربا ، وإن  كان قد غير طريق السير ، وتمكن من الوصول إلى ‏"‏ أوتان ‏"‏ في أعالي نهر  الرون ، لكنه لم يكن حذرا فلم يؤمِّن طريق عودته فانتهى الأمر بقتله وعاد  جيشه إلى أربونة في سبتماوية ‏.‏ 

 لكن عبد الرحمن الغافقي ، كان  الشخصية الحاسمة التي أرادت التقدم نحو أوربا وحرصت عليه ، وكان عبد الرحمن  مشبعا بروح الإيمان والرغبة في الثأر لما أصاب المسلمين من قبل حين قتل  ‏"‏ السمح ‏"‏ وحين رجع هو بالجيوش الإسلامية إلى سبتماوية ‏(‏ وقد أعلن  الغافقي الدعوة للجهاد في الأندلس كلها وفي أفريقية ، وقد جاءته وفود  المتطوعين من كل مكان ، كما أنه من جانبه استعد استعدادا كبيرا لهذا الغزو  ‏)‏ ‏.‏ 

 ولقد التقى المسلمون ‏(‏ عربا وبرابرة ‏)‏ بالمسيحيين  بين بلدتي ‏"‏ تورو ‏"‏ و ‏"‏ بواتيه ‏"‏ على مقربة من باريس ، وكان قائد  النصارى ‏(‏ شارل مارتل ‏)‏ وزير دولة الفرنجة وأمين القصر ، بينما كان ‏(‏  عبد الرحمن الغافقي ‏)‏ - يقود جيوش المسلمين‏.‏ وكانت المعركة شديدة  قاسية استمرت قريبا من سبعة أيام ، وكان الجيش الفرنجي وحلفاؤه أكثر من جيش  العرب ، ولكن المسلمين أحسنوا البلاء في القتال ، وكاد النصر يتم لهم  ‏.‏‏.‏ لولا أن ظهرت قضية ‏"‏ الغنائم ‏"‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 لقد عرف  المسيحيون أن لدى الجيش الإسلامي غنائم كثيرة حصل عليها من معاركه أثناء  تقدمه من قرطبة حتى ‏"‏ بواتيه ‏"‏ ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 وقد أثقلت هذه الغنائم ظهور  المسلمين ، وكان من عادة العرب أن يحملوا غنائمهم معهم ، فيضعوها وراء  جيشهم مع حامية تحميها ‏.‏ 
 وقد فهم النصارى هذا ، ونجحوا في ضرب  المسلمين عن طريق التركيز على هذا الجانب ، لقد شغلوهم من الخلف ‏.‏ من  جانب الحامية المكلفة بحراسة الغنائم ‏.‏‏.‏ ولم يفطن المسلمون للتخطيط  النصراني ، فاستدارت بعض فرقهم لحماية الغنائم ‏.‏‏.‏ وبالتالي اختل نظام  الجيش الإسلامي ‏.‏‏.‏ ففرقة تستدير لحماية الغنائم ، وأخرى تقاتل النصارى  من الأمام ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 وعبثا حاول عبدالرحمن الغافقي إنقاذ نظام الجيش  الإسلامي ، إلا أن سهما أصابه وهو يبذل محاولاته المستميتة ‏.‏‏.‏ فوضع حدا  لمحاولات الإنقاذ ، وأصبح جيش المسلمين دون قيادة ‏.‏‏.‏ وتقدم النصارى  فأخذوا بخناق المسلمين من كل جانب وقتلوا من جيشهم الكثير ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 لقد كانت ‏"‏ بلاط الشهداء ‏"‏ سنة 114 هجرية آخر خطوات المد الإسلامي في  اتجاه أوربا ، أو على الأقل آخر خطواته المشهورة ‏.‏ 
 ثم توقف المد  ‏.‏‏.‏ لأن بريق المادة غلب على إشعاعات الإيمان ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 والذين يسقطون  في هاوية البحث عن الغنائم لا يمكن أن ينجحوا في رفع راية عقيدة أو حضارة  ‏.‏ 

 أحفاد ‏"‏ صقر قريش  ‏"‏ يسقطون

 خلافة ولدت من خلافة ‏.‏‏.‏ ولئن كان  أبو مسلم الخراساني ، وأبو عبيد الله السفاح قد استطاعا أن يقضيا على دولة  الخلافة الأموية بدمشق سنة 132 هـ ، وأن يقتلا مروان بن محمد بحلوان مصر ،  فيقتلا بقتله آخر خليفة أموي في المشرق العربي، فإن هذه الخلافة المنهارة ،  قد نبتت لها بذرة غريبة الشكل والتكوين في أرض تفصلها عنها بحار ، وآلاف  الأميال ‏.‏ 
 وقد استطاع عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن هشام بن عبد الملك بن  مروان ، أن يكون هو الفارس لهذه النبتة في الأندلس ، بعد مطاردة عنيفة  تصلح أن تكون عملا روائيا عظيما ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 ونجح ‏"‏ صقر قريش ‏"‏ العجيب  في أن يهرب أمام الجنود العباسيين حتى وصل إلى فلسطين ، ومنها إلى مصر ، ثم  إلى المغرب بعد خمس سنوات من التجول والتخفي عن عيون العباسيين ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ 
 لقد كان يحكم الأندلس آنذاك يوسف بن عبد الرحمن الفهري نيابة عن العباسيين  ، وقد حاول الفهري مقاومة تسلل وتجمعات عبدالرحمن الداخل ، لكنه هزم أمامه  عندما التقيا سنة 139 هـ ، ودخل عبد الرحمن قرطبة ، فتأسس بذلك للأمويين  الذين سقطوا في دمشق على يد العباسيين ، ملك جديد في الأندلس الإسلامية ‏.‏  لم تنجح كل محاولات العباسيين على عهد جعفر المنصور في استرداد الأندلس ،  كما لم تنجح محاولات ملك الصليبيين ‏(‏ شارلمان ‏)‏ في استغلال الظروف  والقضاء على صقر قريش ، واستتب بذلك الأمر للفرع الأموي الذي تكون في  الأندلس ‏.‏ 
 لقد عاش عبد الرحمن الداخل يبني ويقوي من دعائم دولته  أكثر من ثلاثين سنة بعد ذلك ‏.‏ 
 فلما مات سنة 172 هـ كان قد ترك وراءه  دولة قوية البنيان توارثها أبناؤه من بعده ‏.‏‏.‏ تولاها هشام ابنه ، ثم  عبد الرحمن الثاني ، إلى أن وصل الأمر إلى عبد الرحمن الثالث الملقب  بالناصر ، الذي اعتبر عهده قمة ما وصلت إليه الأندلس الأموية من ازدهار  وتقدم ‏.‏ 
 وقد دام حكم الناصر هذا نصف قرن من الزمان ‏.‏ نعمت الأندلس  فيه بخير فترات حياتها في ظلال الإسلام ، وطلبت ود الدولة المماليك  النصرانية المحيطة بها ، وأصبحت قرطبة ، والمدن الأندلسية الأخرى ، كعبة  العلوم ، ومقصد طلاب العلم، وعواصم الثقافة العالمية الراقية ‏.‏‏.‏ 
  وفي سنة 350 هـ مات عبد الرحمن الناصر هذا ، فتربع على عرش الأندلس من بعده  ولده الحكم بن عبد الرحمن الناصر ، ثم حفيده هشام الضعيف الذي تسلط عليه  الحجاب وأبرز هؤلاء الحجاب المنصور محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي عامر ، الذي  حكم باسم الأمويين بمعونة أم الخليفة ‏"‏ صبح ‏"‏ وتمكن من تحويل الخلافة  لنفسه ولأبنائه مدة قصيرة ، مكونا خلالها الدولة المنسوبة إليه ، والمسماة  بالدولة العامرية ‏.‏ 

 ثم عادت أمور الأمويين إليهم فترات قصيرة  قلقة ، إلى أن قضي عليهم قضاء أخيرا في الأندلس سنة 422 هـ ، وعلى أنقاضهم  قامت مجموعة دويلات هزيلة في الأندلس عرف عهدها بعهد ملوك الطوائف ، الذي  كان من أكثر عهود المسلمين في الأندلس تفككا وضعفا وانحدارا نحو هاوية  السقوط ‏لقد قضى على الأمويين في الأندلس عاملان بارزان - أولهما ‏:‏ أن  هؤلاء الأمويين لم يفهموا طبيعة التكوين الأندلسي ، أو فهموه ولم يقوموا  بما تتطلبه طبيعته ، وأبرز سمات هذا التكوين ، وجود النصارى في ترقب دائم  لأية ثغرة ينفذون منها ، وتباين الأجناس التي تعيش على أرضهم وتستظل  برايتهم ، لا يجمعها إلا أقوى وشيجة في التاريخ وهي الإسلام ‏.‏ ولم يكن  هناك من حل حضاري لمواجهة طبيعة هذا التكوين إلا تعميق ‏"‏ الإسلامية ‏"‏  وتجديدها بين الحين والحين ، بحركات جهاد مستمرة ضد المماليك النصرانية  المتحفزة ‏.‏‏.‏ وحركات جهاد تمتص المشاكل الجنسية الداخلية ، وفي الوقت  نفسه توقف النصارى عند حدودهم وتجعلهم في موقف الدفاع لا الهجوم ‏.‏ 

 والعامل الثاني البارز كذلك ، هو ترك بعض هؤلاء الخلفاء الأمور لحُجَّابهم  أو نسائهم ، مما مكن لرجل كالمنصور بن أبي عامر سرقة الخلافة دون جهد ‏.‏ 
 ومن حقائق التاريخ التي نستفيدها من الوعي به وبقوانينه ، أن الدولة التي  لا تفهم طبيعة تكوينها ، وتعمل على إيجاد حل دائم ملائم لهذه الوضعية ،  تكون معرضة للزوال ‏.‏‏.‏ وهذا هو الأمر الذي آلت إليه أمور بني أمية في  الأندلس بعد حياة دامت قريبا من ثلاثة قرون ‏.‏‏.‏ 

وسقط ملوك الطوائف 

 عندما أوشكت الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس على السقوط ، لم تسقط دفعة واحدة  ‏.‏ 
 لقد جرى عليها ما جرى على الفاطميين بعد ذلك في مصر ، وما جرى على  المماليك أيضا ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد ضاعت الزعامة منهم عبر انقلاب سلمي لم ترق فيه  قطرة دم - بالمعنى المباشر للانقلابات الدموية - ‏لقد ولي أمر الخلافة طفل  في السابعة من عمره يدعى ‏"‏ هشاما ‏"‏ ولما لم يكن بإمكانه حكم البلاد ،  فقد كانت أمه ‏"‏ صبح ‏"‏ وصية عليه ، ولم تستطع صبح هذه أن تنفرد بالسلطة ،  فقد أشركت معها في الأمر رجلا من أغرب الرجال وأقدرهم يدعى ‏"‏ المنصور بن  أبى عامر ‏"‏ ‏.‏‏.‏ 

 وقد نجح هذا المنصور في أن يعبر الانقلاب  السلمي بنجاح ، ويحول الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس إلى ملك ينتسب إليه ،  ويرثه أبناؤه من بعده ‏!‏‏!‏ وإن كان لبني أمية الاسم الرمزي والخلافة  الصورية ‏.‏ 

 ولم يمض أكثر من أربعين سنة حتى كانت دولة العامريين  قد أصبحت آخر ومضة تمثلت فيها دولة الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس ، وبسقوط  دولة العامريين التي قامت على غير أساس ، انفرط عقد الأندلس ، وظهر بهذه  الأرض الطيبة عصر من أضعف وأردأ ما عرف المسلمون من عصور الضعف والتفكك  والضياع ‏.‏ 
 لقد ورث خلافة الأمويين أكثر من عشرين حاكما في أكثر من  عشرين مقاطعة أو مدينة ، وقد انقسم هؤلاء الحكام إلى بربر وصقالبة وعرب ،  وكانت بينهم حروب قومية لم يخمد أوارها طيلة السنوات التي حكموا فيها ،  ولقد ترك هؤلاء الملوك المستذلون الضعاف الملوك النصارى يعيشون بهم  ويتقدمون في بلادهم ، وانشغلوا هم بحروبهم الداخلية ، وباستعداء النصارى ضد  بعضهم البعض ، وتسابقوا على كسب النصارى ، وامتهنوا في ذلك كرامتهم وكرامة  الإسلام ، فدفعوا الجزية وتنازلوا طوعا عن بعض مدنهم للنصارى ، وحاربوا في  جيوش النصارى ضد المسلمين من إخوانهم في المدن الأخرى من أرض الأندلس  الإسلامية ‏.‏ 

 ولا يستطيع المرء أن يزعم أن باستطاعته أن يحصي كل  مساوئ الفترة المسماة بفترة ملوك الطوائف ‏.‏ 
 ولقد أدى التنافس بين  هؤلاء الملوك إلى رفعة منزلة الشعراء والأدباء والمطربين ، ولم يكن ذلك حبا  في الأدب ، ولا إعجابا بفن الطرب ، وإنما كان ذلك من جملة أساليبهم في حرب  بعضهم البعض ، وفي محاولة تحصيل المجد والشهرة المزيفين‏.‏ 
 وقد اشتهر  من بين هؤلاء الملوك المتنافسين أسرة بني عباد ، التي نبغ فيها المعتمد بن  عباد كأمير مشهور عاطفي ، وكشاعر كبير ذي قلم سيال ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 ولقد  استفحل الخلاف والتنافس بين هؤلاء الملوك ، كما استفحل كذلك ضعف كل منهم ،  وكان من نتائج ذلك طمع النصارى في إشبيلية وفي المدن الأندلسية الأخرى ‏.‏ 
 ولئن كان للمعتمد بن عباد من فضل ، فإن ذلك الفضل لن يكون إلا في محاولته  مقاومة هذا الخطر حين رأى دنوه من أبواب المسلمين ‏.‏ 
 ولم يكن أمامه  من مخرج غير الاستعانة بقوة المغرب العربي ‏.‏‏.‏ فاستعان بالمرابطين في  المغرب الأقصى ، وعندما كان بقية ملوك الطوائف يبدون خشيتهم من المعتمد ،  قال لهم كلمته المشهورة ‏:‏ ‏"‏ لأن أرعى الجمال في صحراء العرب خير من  أرعى الخنازير في أرض الصليبيين ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
 ولقد تقدم زعيم المرابطين  يوسف بن تاشفين فعبر البحر و ‏(‏ جبل طارق ‏)‏ لنجدة المسلمين في الأندلس  وحقق في ‏(‏ معركة الزلاقة ‏)‏ سنة 479 هـ ‏(‏ 1086 م ‏)‏ انتصارا كبيرا  ساحقا على النصارى كان من أثره مد عمر الإسلام في الأندلس فترة أخرى من  الزمن ‏.‏ 
 ولقد تبين ليوسف بن تاشفين بعد ذلك أن ملوك الطوائف هؤلاء  ليسوا أهلا للبقاء في مراكز السلطة في الأندلس ، وجاءته النداءات والفتاوى  من العلماء كالغزالي بوجوب الاستيلاء على الأندلس فاستولى على الأندلس  وأعاد إليها وحدتها ، وطرد هؤلاء الطائفيين الذين كانوا يخشون قدومه ،  ويفضل بعضهم النصارى عليه ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وفي مدينة ‏(‏ أغمات ‏)‏ بالمغرب الأقصى عاش ‏(‏ ابن عباد  ‏)‏ أشهر ملوك الطوائف بقية أيامه فقيرا ذليلا لا يجد ما يكفيه ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 إن هذه هي النتيجة الطبيعية لكل ملوك طوائف في كل عصر ، فالذين يخشون  الموت سيموتون قبل غيرهم ، والذين يحسبون للفقر حسابه مضحين بكرامة دينهم  ووجود أمتهم ‏.‏‏.‏ سوف يصيبهم الفقر من حيث لا يشعرون ‏.‏ 
 ولقد نسي  ملوك الطوائف هذه الحقائق ‏.‏‏.‏ فنغص الله كل شيء عليهم حتى الموت ، كما  قال ابن صمادح الطائفي حاكم ‏(‏ ألمرية ‏)‏ وهو يحتضر ويسمع أصداء الهجوم  على قصره ، فليبحث ملوك الطوائف في كل عصر عن الحياة ، حتى لا يبحثوا ذات  يوم عن الموت فلا يجدوه ، وحتى لينغص الله عليهم كل شيء حتى الموت ‏.‏‏.‏  فتلك سنة الله ‏.‏ 

 ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ 

قصة الفردوس المفقود 

 كانت السنوات  الأولى من القرن الخامس الهجري ‏"‏ الحادي عشر الميلادي ‏"‏ تحمل في  أحشائها وباء خطيرا على الأندلس الإسلامية ‏.‏ 
 لقد سقطت الدولة  العامرية ، آخر حامية للدولة الأموية في الأندلس ، ولقد ظهر أن أحفاد عبد  الرحمن الداخل الأمويين أقل من أن يقوموا بعبء حماية الإسلام الأندلسي ‏.‏ 
 وكان البربر قد هاجر كثير منهم إلى الأندلس بحثا عن سلطة أو زعامة ، وكان  الصقالبة وهم مجموعة من النازحين إلى الأندلس من طوائف مسيحية مختلفة ، كان  هؤلاء الصقالبة يشكلون بدورهم عنصرا من عناصر الوجود في الحياة الإسبانية  الإسلامية ‏.‏ 
 ومن هذه القوميات المتناطحة تشكل الوجود الأندلسي غرة  القرن الخامس الهجري ‏.‏‏.‏ فلما سقطت خلافة الأمويين الإسلامية في الأندلس  ، نتيجة امتصاص طاقتها في مشاحنات داخلية ‏.‏‏.‏ تحركت كل هذه الطوائف  المقيمة فوق أرض الأندلس الإسلامية تبحث عن السلطة والامتلاك ‏.‏ 
  وبدلا من أن تتحد قواهم في وجه المسيحيين المجاورين لهم وبدلا من أن يرفعوا  راية الإسلام والجهاد ‏.‏‏.‏ كأمل ينقذ أندلسهم من التحدي الصليبي المتربص  بهم ‏.‏‏.‏ بدلا من هذا ‏.‏‏.‏ أعلنوا أحقاد القومية الطائفية والنعرات  الجنسية ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وظهر في الأندلس أكثر من عشرين دولة يتقاسمها  الأندلسيون والبربر والعرب والصقالبة ‏.‏‏.‏ ففي كل مدينة دولة ، بل ربما  اقتسم المدينة أكثر من طامع ومنافس‏.‏ 

 واستمر أمر هذه الدول أو  هذه المدن المتنافسة التي عرف حكامها بملوك الطوائف ‏.‏‏.‏ استمر أمرها  أكثر من خمسين سنة ‏.‏‏.‏ امتهن فيها الإسلام والمسلمون ، وتوسل كل ملك  منهم بالنصارى ضد إخوانه المسلمين ، ووقف ابن حيان ‏"‏ - مؤرخ الأندلس -  يستشف ما وراء الحجب ويقول لأبناء جنسه ‏:‏ 

 يا أهل أندلس شدوا  رواحلكم ** فمـا المـقام بها إلا من الغلـط 
 الثوب ينسل من أطرافه وأرى  ** ثوب الجزيرة منسولا من الوسط 
 من جاور الشر لا يأمن بوائقه ** كيف  الحياة مع الحيات في سفط 

 لقد فشل ملوك الطوائف في أن يلموا شعثهم  ، وأن يتكتلوا ضد النصارى ‏.‏‏.‏ ومن عجيب المقادير أن ‏"‏ ألفونسو السادس  ‏"‏ ملك قشتالة وليون واستوريا ، كان يتظاهر بحماية هؤلاء الملوك المسلمين  ، ويأخذ منهم الجزية والإتاوات التي يرفع من قيمتها سنة بعد أخرى ،  واستطاع أن يعد عدته من الإتاوات التي يفرضها عليهم ليلتهمهم بها كلهم  ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان آخر ما التهمه ألفونسو من أرض المسلمين تحت سمع وبصر هؤلاء  الإسلاميين بل وبمساعدة بعضهم ‏.‏‏.‏ مدينة طليطلة سنة 478 هـ 1085م ‏.‏

 وعند هذه الموقعة تأكد لدى أكبر ملك من ملوك الطوائف ‏"‏ المعتمد بن  عباد ‏"‏ أن ألفونسو يريد الالتهام ‏.‏‏.‏ ولا أقل من الالتهام الكامل  ‏.‏‏.‏ وفكر المعتمد في وسيلة الإنقاذ ‏.‏‏.‏ وضعته الأقدار أمام حل واحد  لم يكن له خيار فيه ‏.‏ 

 لقد قرر أن يستنجد بالمرابطين المسلمين  الموجودين في المغرب الأقصى كقوة إسلامية ناشئة ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 وقد نجح  المرابطون في إيقاف الزحف النصراني ، وأذلوا كبرياء ألفونسو ، واستردوا  كثيرا من مدن الإسلام ، ولم يحاول الأندلسيون بناء أنفسهم ‏.‏‏.‏ لم  يحاولوا صنع التقدم من خلال الذات ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد اعتادوا تسول النصر واستيراد  البقاء من إخوانهم المغاربة المسلمين ‏.‏ 
 وحقيقة ‏.‏‏.‏ نعم حقيقة  ‏.‏‏.‏ بقيت الأندلس إسلامية باستيرادها النصر أيام المرابطين ثم أيام  الموحدين ثم أيام بني مرين ‏.‏‏.‏ وبقيت مملكة غرناطة الإسلامية وحدها أكثر  من مائتي سنة تصارع الموت - كوهجة الشمس قبل الغروب ‏.‏ 
 ولكن قانون  الحضارة كان قد قال كلمته ‏.‏‏.‏ فإن الذين فشلوا في أن يخلقوا من أنفسهم  قوة قادرة على الحياة ما كان ينفعهم أن يشتروا النصر أو يستوردوه ‏.‏ 

 وفي سنة ‏(‏897هـ ‏)‏ 1542م سقطت غرناطة آخر ممالك الإسلام في الأندلس ،  وطرد المسلمون شر طردة ‏.‏ وكانت هذه هي النهاية التي تنبأ بها الشاعر ابن  حيان وغيره من هؤلاء الذين أدركوا قانون البقاء الذي هو من سنة الله ‏.‏ 
 نعم ‏:‏ أدركوا أن التاريخ لا يقوم بالاستيراد ، ولا تنتصر حركة تقدمه  بالمتسولين ‏!‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقصة أخرى من الأندلس 

 كانت الحالة سيئة للغاية ‏.‏‏.‏ وعندما تصل حركة التاريخ  إلى طريق مسدود بعد أن يفسق أهل القرى ويخلعوا طاعة الله ‏.‏‏.‏ في هذه  الحال يكون لا أمل إلا في شيء واحد ‏.‏‏.‏ هو الزوال ‏.‏‏.‏ وهذه هي  المعادلة الوحيدة الصحيحة في تفسير التاريخ ‏:‏ خروج على قوانين الله  ‏.‏‏.‏ إمهال نسبي من الله قد يغري الخارجين على القانون بالتمادي ‏.‏‏.‏  تجمع لعوامل الفناء ‏.‏ إغلاق لباب العودة ‏.‏ إبادة وموت في شكل مجموعة من  الكوارث ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وإلى الحالتين الأخيرة وما قبلها ‏.‏‏.‏ وصلت حال  الأندلس في القرن السابع الهجري ‏.‏‏.‏ ذلك القرن الذي شهد سقوط معظم  القلاع والمدن الإسلامية الأندلسية ، ولم تفلت منه - إلى حين - سوى مملكة  غرناطة ، التي لم تلبث بعد قرنين - أن لقيت حتفها ‏.‏ 
 وعلى امتداد  الأندلس - شرقيه وغربيه - بدأت حركة ما يسمى بالاستيراد الصليبي تسوق  المسلمين المفككين ، المتناطحين بالألفاظ ، المقسمين في ولائهم بين ملوك  النصارى ‏.‏‏.‏ تسوقهم إلى حتفهم الأخير ‏.‏ 
 وبعد سقوط الموحدين في  الأندلس ، انفرط عقد هؤلاء ، فلم يعد يجمعهم جامع من خلافة إسلامية جامعة ،  أو من استجابة لتحد خارجي ، أو من عقيدة متفوقة تشتعل أعماقهم بها ،  ويبحثون عن رفعها أكثر مما يبحثون عن رفعة أنفسهم ‏.‏‏.‏ ولذا ؛ فقد تبع  سقوط الموحدين التمهيد لسقوط كثير من مدن الأندلس كمرسية وبلنسية وقرطبة  والشرق الأندلسي ‏.‏‏.‏ ثم الغرب الأندلسي الذي كانت عاصمته إشبيلية ‏!‏‏!‏  
 لقد عرف أهل إشبيلية بعد سقوط الموحدين ، أنهم لا بد لهم من حماية  خارجية بعد أن فشلوا في الاعتماد على الذات ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد أرسلوا بيعتهم إلى  الأمير أبي زكريا الحفصي أمير الحفصيين في تونس هؤلاء الذين لمعوا بعد سقوط  الموحدين ، لكن الرجال الذين أرسلهم الأمير الحفصي إلى إشبيلية أساءوا  معاملة الناس وأظهروا الفساد ‏.‏‏.‏ فاضطر أهل إشبيلية لإخراجهم ، وبدءوا  في الاعتماد على أنفسهم ، وألغوا معاهدة ذليلة كانت قد عقدت بينهم وبين ملك  قشتالة النصراني فرناندو الثالث ، وقتلوا ‏"‏ ابن الجد ‏"‏ صاحب مشروع  المعاهدة المذكورة ونصير السياسة المستذلة للنصارى ‏.‏ 
 وكان هذا نذيرا  ببداية النهاية لإشبيلية ، إلا أنهم قد فقدوا العون الإسلامي الخارجي  ‏.‏‏.‏ وأعلنوا - بقطعهم المعاهدة - حربا على قشتالة ، لم تكن ظروفهم مهيأة  لدخولها ‏.‏ 
 وقد شهدت سنة 644هـ بداية التحرك النصراني ضد إشبيلية ،  واستولى الصليبيون على حامية إشبيلية في هذا العام ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان ذلك بمساعدة  ابن الأحمر ملك غرناطة وفقا لمعاهدته مع فرناندو ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏ 
 وفي  العام التالي تقدمت الجيوش النصرانية مرة أخرى على إشبيلية ، وقد نجحت في  الاستيلاء على عشرات من المدن الإسلامية بفضل تدخل ابن الأحمر ، ومنعه هذه  المدن من القتال بحجة أن القتال عبث ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وتم حصار  إشبيلية وتطويقها من جميع الجهات بالكتائب النصرانية ‏.‏ وبالكتيبة التي  يقودها ابن الأحمر المسلم ، مشتركين جميعا - باسم وحدة الطبقة العاملة فيما  نظن ‏!‏‏!‏ - في تشريد أهلها وسحق دعوة الإسلام بها ‏.‏‏.‏ ولعل وجود راية  محاربة إسلامية يلمحها المسلمون المحاصرون ‏.‏‏.‏ كان أشد ضربة تلقاها  بعيون وقلوب باكية أهل إشبيلية المستبسلون ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 لقد وقف أهل إشبيلية  الشرفاء نحوا من سنة يدافعون الحصار النصراني المدعوم من ابن الأحمر  ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد نجحوا في إيقاع النصارى في أكثر من كمين وأصابوهم بالهزيمة غير  مرة ‏.‏ 
 وقد حاولوا - وهم في حصارهم ، الاستنجاد بالمغرب دون جدوى  ‏.‏‏.‏ بينما توالت النجدات على النصارى ، حتى نجحوا بسببها في منع المؤن  عن المسلمين المحاصرين في إشبيلية ‏.‏‏.‏ فنفدت الأقوات وبدأ شبح الجوع يدب  في أوصال المدينة المجهدة ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وكان قضاء الله  ‏.‏‏.‏ وخرج المسلمون الإشبيليون من مدينتهم وفق شروط المعاهدة ‏.‏‏.‏  خرجوا نازحين إلى مدن إسلامية أسبانية أخرى لم تلبث أن أسقطت ‏!‏‏!‏ 
  لو كان هؤلاء المسلمون في مئات المدن التي استسلمت دون قتال بواسطة ابن  الأحمر أو خوفا من الموت ‏.‏‏.‏ لو كان قد اتحدوا وقاتلوا ‏.‏‏.‏ أو لو  أنهم قاتلوا تحت أي ظرف ‏.‏‏.‏ أكانت النتيجة ستصبح شرا من هذا الحال الذي  لقيه المسلمون في الأندلس ‏؟‏ 

 لكنها سنة الله في حركة التاريخ  ‏.‏‏.‏ فعندما يتم الخروج على قوانين الله تتجمع عوامل الفناء فيغلق باب  العودة ‏.‏‏.‏ فتتحقق الإبادة ‏.‏‏.‏ ويتحقق الموت في شكل مجموعة من  الكوارث ‏.‏‏.‏ سنة الله ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ‏!‏‏!‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ركن الفردوس يسقط 

 حين تذهب إلى التاريخ تتلقى منه تلقي التلميذ المتعلم ، وليس تلقي  التلميذ المتحجر المكابر ، يروعك أنك تقرأ نفسك ومجتمعك وأحداث عصرك في بعض  صفحاته ، وتكاد تحس بأن ما يدور حولك ليس إلا آخر طبعة من كتاب التاريخ ،  وأن الذين يظنون أنفسهم آخر حلقات التاريخ - أي أفضلها - أو يظنون أنفسهم  خارج دائرة التاريخ ‏.‏‏.‏ هؤلاء وأولئك قوم مخدوعون ، يمتازون بالغباء  الشديد والسذاجة المفرطة ‏.‏ 
 إن قصة خروجنا من الأندلس لم تكن قصة عدو  قوي انتصر علينا بقدر ما كانت قصة هزيمتنا أمام أنفسنا ‏.‏‏.‏ قصة ضياعنا  وأكلنا بعضنا بعضا كما تأكل الحيوانات المنقرضة بعضها بعضا ‏.‏

  وكان سقوط ‏(‏ قرطبة ‏)‏ أكبر معاقل الإسلام في الأندلس سنة 633هـ النهاية  لسقوطنا التام في الأندلس ‏.‏ 

 وقد اضطر ابن الأحمر مؤسس مملكة  غرناطة إلى أن يهادن ملك قشتالة الصليبي، وأن يعقد معه صلحا لمدة عشرين سنة  ، وأن يسلم له - بناء على شروط الصلح - مدينة جيان وما يلحق بها من الحصون  والمعاقل ، وأن ينزل عن أرجونة وبيع الحجار وقلعة جابر وأرض الفرنتيرة  ‏.‏‏.‏ واعترف بالطاعة لملك قشتالة وتعهد بأن يؤدي إليه جزية سنوية قدرها  مائة وخمسون ألف مرافيدي ‏(‏ العملة الإسبانية ‏)‏ وأن يعاونه في حروبه ضد  أعدائه ‏(‏ المسلمين ‏)‏ ‏!‏ وعندها استغل ملك قشتالة هذا الصلح ليتفرغ  لضرب المسلمين الآخرين ، هاجم مدينة إشبيلية قاعدة غربي الأندلس كله ‏.‏‏.‏  وكانت هناك كتيبة إسلامية أرسلها ابن الأحمر تهاجمها معه ‏(‏ باسم  التقدمية ‏!‏‏!‏‏)‏ فسرعان ما سقطت إشبيلية الإسلامية حاضرة الثقافة  الإسلامية الرفيعة - بيد فرناندو الثالث ملك قشتالة سنة 646هـ وبمعونة ابن  الأحمر 0- مؤسس مملكة غرناطة العظيم ، ‏.‏‏.‏ ولم تعد إشبيلية إلى الإسلام  منذ ذلك اليوم ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وعندما كاد أمد الصلح بين ابن الأحمر وبين  ملوك قشتالة ينتهي بعد ‏(‏ العشرين سنة ‏)‏ سعى ابن الأحمر لتجديد الصلح  ‏.‏‏.‏ وفي سبيل ذلك تنازل لقشتالة عن عدد كبير من بلاد الإسلام قيل إنها  بلغت أكثر من مائة بلد وحصن ‏!‏ 

 وأنا لا ألوم ابن الأحمر وحده  ‏.‏‏.‏ إنما ألوم ملوك الطوائف جميعا ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد كان كل شيء ممكنا بالنسبة  لهم - وفي عرفهم - عدا شيئا واحدا ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 كان الترامي في أحضان العدو  ممكنا ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان التنازل له عن الأرض ممكنا ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان الخلاف بين بعضهم  وبعض لدرجة الاستنجاد بالعدو ممكنا ‏.‏‏.‏ أجل ‏.‏‏.‏ كان كل هذا ممكنا  إلا شيئا واحدا ‏.‏‏.‏ إلا العودة إلى الإسلام الصحيح الخالي من حب السلطة  واستعباد الدنيا ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ والأمر بالاعتصام بحبل الله وحده وعدم التفرقة  ‏.‏‏.‏ كل شيء كان ممكنا - في عرفهم - إلا هذا ‏.‏ 
 وبالطبع ‏.‏‏.‏ فإن  لنا أن نتوقع ظهور كثير من الحركات التقدمية والقومية والجدلية في مثل هذا  المناخ الفاسد ‏.‏‏.‏ وبالتأكيد ‏.‏ لولا بروز مثل هذه النزعات التي لا شك  في أن النصارى قد ساعدوا على ترويجها ، لولا هذا لأصبح المكان خاليا  وملائما لبروز الحل الوحيد الصحيح ‏.‏‏.‏ الحل الإسلامي ‏.‏ 
 وفي الشرق  الأندلسي كان شيء من هذا يحدث على نحو أعتى وأقسى ، ففي ‏"‏ بلنسية ‏"‏  ‏.‏‏.‏ كان آخر أمراء الموحدين هناك ‏"‏ أبو زيد بن أبي عبد الله ‏"‏ يلجأ  بعد انهيار ملكه في بلنسية تحت ضربات منافسه ‏"‏ أبي جميل زيان ‏"‏ ‏.‏‏.‏  وكان هذا الموحدي العاق الجاحد يشهد مع ملك أرجوان كل غزواته ضد المسلمين  ‏.‏‏.‏ ولم يكتف بهذا المصير التعس ‏.‏‏.‏ فاتخذ قراره الثوري الحاسم ‏"‏  باعتناق النصرانية‏"‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وبينما كانت مدن بلنسية  الكبرى وقراها وحصونها تتداعى ما بين سنوات ‏(‏ 63-636هـ ‏)‏ كان ‏(‏ أبو  زيد ‏)‏ يبذل جهوده مع النصارى في حروبهم ضد الإسلام‏.‏‏.‏ ويعاونهم في  التعرف على نقاط الضعف لدى أبناء دينه السابق ‏.‏ وفي الوقت نفسه كان ابن  الأحمر يساعد ملك قشتالة بكتائبه ضد إخوانه المسلمين ‏.‏ 
 وتسألني  لماذا طردنا من الأندلس ‏؟‏ فأقول لك ‏:‏ لأن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن  الناس أنفسهم يظلمون ‏.‏‏.‏ ثم أقول لك عبرة التاريخ ‏.‏‏.‏ قانون سقوطنا  ‏:‏ ‏"‏ حين يبحث كل عضو منا عن نفسه تسقط سائر الأعضاء ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

سقوط غرناطة

 كان  بقاء مملكة غرناطة الإسلامية في الأندلس قرنين من الزمان معجزة من معجزات  الإسلام ‏.‏ 

 فهذه الجزيرة الإسلامية العائمة فوق بحر الصليبية  المتلاطم الأمواج والطافح بالحقد والمكر التاريخيين ‏.‏‏.‏ هذه الجزيرة ما  كان لها أن تصمد صمودها المشهور إلا لأن طبيعة الصمود كامنة في العقيدة  والمبادئ الإسلامية ‏.‏ وبدون العقيدة الإسلامية ‏.‏‏.‏ ما كان لهذه  الجزيرة أن تصمد وحدها في الأندلس بعد أن سقطت كل المدن والقلاع الإسلامية  منذ قرنين من الزمان ‏.‏ 
 كان قانون ‏"‏ الاستجابة للتحدي ‏"‏ هو الذي  أبقى غرناطة حية زاخرة بالفكر الإسلامي والرقي الحضاري هذين القرنين ‏.‏‏.‏  وكان شعور الغرناطيين بأنهم أمام عدو محيط بهم من كل جانب ، ينتظر الفرصة  لالتهامهم ، وبأنه لا أمل لهم في استيراد النصر من العالم الإسلامي ، وبأنه  لا بد لهم من الاعتماد على أنفسهم ‏.‏‏.‏ كان هذا الشعور باعثهم الأكبر  على الاستعداد الدائم ‏.‏‏؟‏ ورفع راية الجهاد والتمسك بإسلامهم ‏.‏ 

 وبهذا نجحت غرناطة في أن تظل إلى سنة 1492م ‏(‏ 897 هـ‏)‏ سيدة الأندلس  الإسلامي ومنارة العلوم وشعلة الحضارة الإسلامية الباقية في أوربا ‏.‏ 
 لكن الأعوام القريبة من عام السقوط شهدت تطورا في الحياة الأندلسية ‏.‏‏.‏  فعلى المستوى النصراني بدأ ‏"‏ اتحاد ‏"‏ كبير يضم أكبر مملكتين مسيحيتين  مناوئتين للإسلام ‏.‏‏.‏ وهما مملكتا أرجوان وقشتالة ، وقد اندمج الاثنان  في اتحاد توجاه بزواج ‏"‏ إيزابيلا ‏"‏ ملكة قشتالة من ‏"‏ فرناند ‏"‏ ملك  أرجوان ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان الحلم الذي يراود الزوجين الملكين الكاثوليكيين ليلة  زفافهما هو دخول غرناطة ‏.‏‏.‏ وقضاء شهر عسلهما في الحمراء ، ورفع الصليب  فوق برج الحراسة في غرناطة - أكبر أبراجها - وعلى المستوى الإسلامي ‏.‏‏.‏  كان ‏"‏ خلاف ‏"‏ كبير قد دب داخل مملكة غرناطة ولا سيما بين أبناء الأسرة  الحاكمة ، وتم تقسيم مملكة غرناطة المحدودة قسمين ، يهدد كل قسم منهما  الآخر ويقف له بالمرصاد ‏.‏‏.‏ قسم في العاصمة الكبيرة ‏(‏ غرناطة ‏)‏  يحكمه أبو عبد الله محمد علي أبو الحسن النصري ‏(‏ آخر ملوك غرناطة ‏)‏  وقسم في ‏(‏ وادي آش ‏)‏ وأعمالها يحكمه عمه أبو عبد الله محمد المعروف  بالزغل ‏.‏ 
 وقد بدأ الملكان الكاثوليكيان هجومهما على ‏(‏ وادي آش ‏)‏  سنة 894 هـ ، ونجحا في الاستيلاء على وادي آش وألمرية وبسطة ‏.‏‏.‏ وغيرها  ، بحيث أصبحا على مشارف مدينة غرناطة ‏.‏ 

 وقد أرسلا إلى السلطان  أبي عبد الله النصري يطلبان منه تسليم مدينة الحمراء الزاهرة ، وأن يبقى  هو حيا في غرناطة تحت حمايتها ‏.‏‏.‏ وكما هي العادة في الملوك الذين  يركبهم التاريخ وهو يدور إحدى دوراته ، كان هذا الملك ضعيفا ‏.‏‏.‏ لم يحسب  حسابا لذلك اليوم ‏.‏‏.‏ ولقد عرف أن هذا الطلب إنما يعني الاستسلام  بالنسبة لآخر ممالك الإسلام في الأندلس فرفض الطلب ودارت الحرب بين  المسلمين والنصارى واستمرت عامين ‏.‏‏.‏ يقودها ويشعل الحمية في نفوس  المقاتلين فيها فارس إسلامي من هؤلاء الذين يظهرون كلمعة الشمس قبل الغروب  ‏"‏ موسى بن أبي الغسان ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

 وبفضل هذا الفارس وأمثاله وقفت  غرناطة في وجه الملكين الكاثوليكيين عامين وتحملت حصارهما سبعة أشهر ‏.‏‏.‏  

 لكن مع ذلك ‏.‏‏.‏ لم يكن ثمة شك في نهاية الصراع ‏.‏‏.‏ فأبو  عبد الله الذي لم يحفظ ملكه حفظ الرجال ‏.‏ والانقسام العائلي والخلاف  الداخلي في المملكة في مقابل اتحاد تام في الجبهة المسيحية ‏.‏‏.‏ مضافا  إلى ذلك حصاد تاريخ طويل من الضياع والقومية الجاهلية والصراع بعيدا عن  الإسلام ‏.‏‏.‏ عاشته غرناطة وورثته مما ورثته عن الممالك الإسلامية  الإسبانية الساقطة ‏.‏ 
 كل هذه العوامل قد عملت على إطفاء آخر شمعة  إسلامية في الأندلس ‏.‏ 
 وعندما كان أبو عبد الله ‏(‏ آخر ملوك غرناطة  هذا ‏)‏ يركب سفينته مقلعا عن غرناطة الإسلامية ، مودعا آخر أرض تنفست في  مناخ إسلامي في أوروبا بعد ثمانية قرون عاشتها في ظلال الإسلام ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ 

 في هذا الموقف الدرامي العنيف ‏.‏‏.‏ بكى أبو عبد الله ملكه ‏"‏ وملك  الإسلام المضاع، وتلقى من أمه الكلمات التي حفظها التاريخ ‏(‏ ابك مثل  النساء ملكا لم تحفظه حفظ الرجال ‏)‏ ‏.‏ 

 والحق أن أمه بكلمتها  تلك ، إنما كانت تلطمه وتلطم حكاما في الإسلام كثيرين ‏.‏‏.‏ بكوا مثل  النساء ملكا لم يحفظوه حفظ الرجال ‏!‏‏!‏‏!‏ ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني : سقوط  خلافات ودول شرقية    

الأمويون  - أصحاب دولة الفتوحات - يسقطون 

 * سقوط الدولة الطولونية في مصر  

 * الصفاريون ، وقصة سقوطهم 

 * الإخشيديون على خطى  الطولونيين 

 * سقوط السامانيين في فارس 

 * البويهيون  الذين سطوا على الخلافة ‏.‏‏.‏ يسقطون 

 * سقوط الانفصاليين في  طبرستان 

 * وقصة سقوط الحمدانيين 

 * السلاجقة ‏.‏ منقذو  الخلافة ‏.‏ يسقطون 

 * سقوط دولة الفاطميين 

 * سقوط دولة  صلاح الدين 

 * من عوامل سقوط العباسيين 

 * المماليك  ‏.‏‏.‏ أبطال عين جالوت يسقطون

  ..................................................  ...

الدولة الأموية - دولة الفتوحات - ‏.‏‏.‏  تسقط ‏!‏‏!

 في عام ‏(‏41 هـ - 661م ‏)‏ ويسمى عام  الجماعة - تنازل الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، عن حرب معاوية بن  أبي سفيان ، الذي كان واليا على الشام منذ عهد عمر بن الخطاب ، والذي رفض  مبايعة علي بن أبي طالب - رابع الخلفاء الراشدين - متذرعا بأن عليا قد فرط  في الثأر من قتلة عثمان بن عفان ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ رضي الله  عنهم جميعا ‏.‏ 

 وبتنازل الحسن استقر الأمر لمعاوية فأصبح خليفة  المسلمين ، وقامت دولة بني أمية التي تنتسب إلى أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد  مناف ، فحكمت نحو تسعين عاما ‏(‏ 41 - 132هـ ‏)‏ ‏(‏ 661 - 750م ‏)‏ ونقلت  عاصمة الحكم من مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحجاز إلى دمشق  بالشام ‏.‏ 

 كان نظام الحكم في عهد بني أمية عائليا ، وقد تداول  الحكم أربع عشرة خليفة أولهم معاوية وآخرهم مروان بن محمد الذي قتله  العباسيون في ‏"‏ أبو صير ‏"‏ من حلوان مصر ‏.‏‏.‏ 

 الخلفاء الأمويون ‏:‏ 

 1 - كان معاوية  أول الخلفاء الأمويين ومؤسس دولتهم ، وكان مولده بالخيف من منى قبل الهجرة  بخمس عشرة سنة وأمه هند بنت عتبة، وأبوه أبو سفيان ، وقد أسلموا جميعا في  فتح مكة ‏.‏ 

 وأصبح معاوية من كتاب الوحي لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، واشترك في حروب الردة مع أخيه وأبيه ، ثم ولاه عمر جزءا من  بلاد الشام ، فلما جاء عثمان رضي الله عنه جمع الشام كلها تحت حكمه ‏.‏ 

 2 - وبموت معاوية سنة 60هـ بايع المسلمون ابنه يزيد ، ما عدا الحسين  بن علي وعبد الله بن الزبير وعبد الله بن عمر ، وقد وقف الأولان منه موقف  العداء ، وقتل في عهده الحسين ، في كربلاء ، وحكم ثلاث سنوات ثم مات سنة  64هـ ، وعمره ثمانية وثلاثون عاما ‏.‏ 

 3 - ثم تولى معاوية بن  يزيد ، بوصاية أبيه ، لكنه كان ورعا زاهدا فتنازل عن الخلافة بعد ثلاثة  أشهر ‏.‏ 

 4 - وقد وقعت حروب انتهت في ‏(‏ مرج راهط ‏)‏ بين  الأمويين وعبد الله بن الزبير ، وأصبح مروان بن الحكم خليفة على الشام  وحدها ، وبقي ابن الزبير خليفة على سائر الأمصار ، حتى ظهر عبد الملك بن  مروان ، فتمكن من توحيد العالم الإسلامي الشرقي تحت إمرته ، ولذا اعتبر  المؤسس الثاني للدولة الأموية ‏.‏ 

 5 - وكانت لعبد الملك أياد  عظيمة ، فقد عرب الدواوين وضرب العملة ، وبقي في الحكم اثنين وعشرين عاما ،  وتوفي سنة 86هـ ، فتولى بعده ابنه الوليد بن عبد الملك ، الذي حكم عشرة  أعوام ، وتمت في عهده إصلاحات داخلية عظيمة وفتوحات إسلامية كبرى على يد  قادة عظام مثل محمد بن القاسم الثقفي فاتح السند، وموسى بن نصير فاتح  الأندلس ‏.‏ 

 6 - ثم جاء بعده أخوه سليمان بن عبد الملك فحكم  ثلاثة أعوام لم تتقدم فيها الدولة شيئا ، لا من الداخل ولا من الخارج ،  ومات سنة 99هـ ، فوسد الأمر لأعظم شخصية في تاريخ بني أمية ، على الرغم من  أنه لم يحكم إلا عامين ، وهو عمر بن عبد العزيز ، الذي اعتبره البعض  ‏(‏خامس الخلفاء الراشدين ‏)‏ لكثرة ما عمل من إصلاحات خلال الفترة الوجيزة  التي حكم فيها ‏.‏ 

 لقد راقب عمر الولاة بحذر ، وأخذ على أيديهم  وطرد القساة منهم ، وانتشر الإسلام في عهده انتشارا كبيرا لأنه وضع الجزية  عمن يعتنق الإسلام ، وكان ولاة السوء لا يفعلون ذلك ، ويروي ابن عبد الحكم ،  ملخصا عهد عمر بن عبد العزيز ، في قوله الوجيز ‏"‏ إنما ولي عمر بن عبد  العزيز سنتين ونصفا فذلك ثلاثون شهرا ، فما مات حتى جعل الرجل يأتينا  بالمال العظيم فيقول ‏:‏ اجعلوا هذا حيث ترون في الفقراء ، فما يبرح حتى  يرجع بماله يتذكر من يضعه فيهم فلا يجده ، فقد أغنى عمر بن عبد العزيز  الناس ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

 7 - ثم ولي الأمر بعده يزيد بن عبد الملك ، بعهد  من أخيه سليمان بعد ابن عمه عمر بن عبد العزيز ، وهو ابن تسع وعشرين سنة  ‏.‏ فدامت خلافته أربع سنوات وشهرا ، ثم مات بعدها دون أن يترك أثرا ذا بال  اللهم إلا إخماده لفتنة يزيد بن المهلب ‏.‏ 

 8 - وولي بعده هشام  بن عبد الملك ، فمكث في الخلافة عشرين عاما حاول فيها تقليد عمر بن عبد  العزيز ، ولم ينجح في ذلك نجاحا كبيرا ، وإن كانت الدولة قد اتسعت في عهده ،  ففتحت قيسارية وبلاد الخزر ، وأرمينية ، وشمال آسيا الصغرى ، وجزءا كبيرا  من بلاد الروم ‏.‏ 

 لكن الأحوال الداخلية لم تكن مستقرة على عهده  وتوفي في عام 125هـ ، وترك الحكم للوليد بن يزيد بن عبد الملك الذي يعتبر  عهده - الذي لم يدم أكثر من عام إلا قليلا - من أسوأ عهود الدولة الأموية ،  ظلما وانتقاما من أبناء سلفه هشام فضلا عن عنصريته وخلاعته ‏.‏ 

 9  - ولم يكن للخليفتين اللذين وليا بعده يزيد بن الوليد بن عبد الملك ،  وإبراهيم ابن الوليد أثر يذكر ، ولم يدم حكم كل منهما إلا ثلاثة أشهر ، ولم  تستقم لهما الأمور ، وكانت أيامهما ، وأيام سابقهما الوليد بن يزيد ، فرصة  ذهبية نجح فيها العباسيون في تعبئة النفوس وتنظيم الصفوف ، للانقضاض على  الدولة ‏.‏ 

 10 - فلما آلت الخلافة لمروان بن محمد - آخر خلفاء  بني أمية في المشرق لم يستطع أن يقر قواعد الدولة ، على الرغم من أنه ‏"‏  كان أشجع بني أمية وأقدرهم على تحمل الأخطار ‏"‏ ‏.‏‏.‏ فسقطت الدولة في  عهده ، بعد فتنة واضطرابات دامت خمس سنوات ، وكان سقوطها في سنة 132هـ ‏.‏ 

 وكانت دولة بني أمية دولة عربية تتعصب للعرب وللتقاليد العربية ،  وللغة العربية ، ولم يستطع معظم خلفائها أن يرتفعوا على مستوى المساواة  والعدل في الإسلام ‏.‏ 

 لكن مع ذلك كان لهذه الدولة أياد طولى على  المسلمين لعل من أهمها جهودها العظيمة في مجال الفتوحات الإسلامية ‏.‏ 

 فتوحات الدولة الأموية ‏:‏ 

  اتسعت فتوحات الدولة الأموية اتساعا عظيما ، منذ عهد معاوية الذي لم تكد  تستقر له الأوضاع حتى جهز الجيوش وأنشأ الأساطيل ، وأرسل قواده إلى أطراف  الدولة لتثبيت دعائمها ، بعد أن حاول الفرس والروم استغلال فترة الفتنة بين  علي ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما ‏.‏ 

 *وقد أخضعت هذه الجيوش ثورة  فارسية هدفت إلى الامتناع عن دفع الجزية ‏.‏ ثم توغلت جيوشه شرقا ، فعبرت  نهر جيحون ، وفتحت بخارى وسمرقند وترمذ ‏.‏ 

 *ومن الجهة الرومانية  ، كان الرومان قد أكثروا من الغارات على حدود الدولة الإسلامية في الناحية  الشمالية الغربية ، فأعد معاوية لهم الجيوش ، وانتصر عليهم في مواقع كثيرة  ‏.‏ 

 وبأسطوله الذي بلغت عدته ‏(‏1700‏)‏ سفينة ، استولى على  قبرص ورودس وغيرهما من جزر الروم - كما قام بالمحاولة الأولى لفتح  القسطنطينية عاصمة الدولة الرومانية الشرقية سنة 48هـ ، فأرسل جيشا بإمرة  ابنه يزيد ، وجعل تحت إمرته عددا من خيرة الصحابة كعبد الله بن عباس وعبد  الله بن الزبير وعبد الله بن عمر وأبي أيوب الأنصاري ، لكن المحاولة لم  تنجح ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 ومن الشمال الإفريقي ‏(‏ تونس والجزائر والمغرب  الأقصى ‏)‏ امتد الفتح الإسلامي، فأرسل ‏(‏معاوية ‏)‏ عقبة بن ابن نافع سنة  ‏(‏50هـ‏)‏ في عشرة آلاف مقاتل ، لتثبيت فتحها، وقد عمل عقبة على نشر  الإسلام بين البربر ثم بنى مدينة القيروان ، وفي عهد ابنه الخليفة  ‏(‏يزيد‏)‏ وصل عقبة في اكتساحه للشمال الإفريقي حتى المحيط الأطلسي غربا ،  وقال هناك كلمته المأثورة ‏"‏ والله لولا هذا البحر لمضيت في سبيل الله  مجاهدا ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

 وفي الشرق اتجهت جيوش عبد الملك بن مروان -  الخليفة الأموي الخامس - إلى التوسع في بلاد ما وراء النهر ، وكانت القيادة  في هذا الركن للمهلب بن أبي صفرة وليزيد بن عبد الملك ‏.‏ وكان من أبرز  الفتوحات في عهد الوليد بن عبد الملك فتح بلخ ، والصفد ، ومرو ، وبخارى ،  وسمرقند ، وذلك كله على يدي قتيبة بن مسلم ‏.‏ 

 أما محمد بن  القاسم الثقفي فقد فتح السند ‏(‏ باكستان ‏)‏ ‏.‏ وفتح مسلمة بن عبد الملك  فتوحات كثيرة في آسيا الصغرى ، منها فتحه لحصن طوالة وحصن عمورية ، وهرقلة ،  وسبيطة ، وقمونية ، وطرسوس ‏.‏‏.‏ كما حاصر القسطنطينية أيام سليمان بن  عبد الملك ‏.‏ 

 وفي أوربا فتح موسى بن نصير الأندلس ، وبقيت في  حوزة المسلمين ثمانية قرون ‏(‏ 92-898 ‏.‏‏.‏ هـ ‏)‏ وكان جزاؤه من بني  أمية جزاء سنمار ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وقد حاول عنبسة بن سحيم الكلبي غزو جنوب  فرنسا وفتح سبتماية ، وبرغونية ، وليون - ونجح المسلمون في ذلك نجاحا مؤقتا  ، حتى انتهت هذه المحاولات بعيد موقعة بلاط الشهداء التي قادها عبد الرحمن  الغافقي - بقليل ‏.‏ ولم يكن لهذه الفتوحات صدى حقيقي ، لأنها كانت أشبه  بحملات جهادية فردية ‏.‏ 

ولماذا سقط هؤلاء  العظماء ‏؟‏ 

 كان معاوية رضي الله عنه - بلا ريب - أحد  دهاة العرب القلائل ، وكان رجل دولة وخبير سياسة بمعنى الكلمة ‏.‏‏.‏ بيد  أنه كانت هناك حقيقة حضارية ينبغي عليه إدراكها وهي ‏:‏ أن الحضارة حين  ينفصل جسدها عن دماغها لا يمكن أن تكون قابلة للبقاء ‏.‏‏.‏ حين يحدث  انشقاق بين روح الأمة وجهاز عملها المادي تحدث الآلية القاتلة وتسير  القافلة بلا روح ‏.‏‏.‏ تماما كما يسير الذي قطع رأسه من جسده‏.‏‏.‏ إنه لا  بد من أن يسقط بعد خطوات ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 ومنذ قامت الدولة الأموية ،  واعتمد فيها نظام وراثة الخلافة كرها عن الأمة ‏.‏‏.‏ 

 منذ هذا  الحدث وثمة انفصال بين جسد الأمة وروحها ذاقت منه الأمة الإسلامية مر  الأهوال ‏.‏‏.‏وكان أحد الأسباب ، بل أهم الأسباب في سقوط الدولة الأموية  ‏.‏ 

 لقد تشكلت طبقة تعطي نفسها امتيازا جنسيا غريب الشكل ‏.‏‏.‏  فهي لمجرد أنها من البيت الأموي ، حتى ولو افتقدت كل صلاحيات الوجود والحكم  بعد ذلك ، لا بد أن تقف في الصف الأول ‏.‏‏.‏ وأن تقود وتحكم ‏.‏‏.‏  ‏!‏‏!‏ والأدهى من ذلك أن هذه الدولة اعتمدت العنصرية العربية المستعلية  حقا تتكئ عليه في سيادتها ‏.‏‏.‏ وظلمها ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وهذه الظاهرة  ‏.‏‏.‏ تلد أمراضا حضارية خبيثة كلها شؤم وبلاء ‏.‏‏.‏ فإن هذه الطبقة  سرعان ما يحاول كل واحد منها الحصول على حق ‏.‏‏.‏ أكثر شرعية جنسية ‏.‏‏.‏  لكي يصل إلى الحكم ، وبالتالي يلجأ إلى الدس والخديعة والقتل والاغتيال  ويسود الطبقة الحاكمة جو من الصراع الداخلي يمنعها عن أن تؤدي للأمة أي شيء  ، ويكون كل هم الحاكمين أن يحافظوا على الموقع الذي يقفون فيه ‏.‏‏.‏ هكذا  كان الأمر بين الأمويين ولا سيما في الأيام الأخيرة من عمرهم ‏.‏‏.‏ أيام  الوليد بن يزيد، ومروان بن محمد ‏.‏ 

 ومن الأمراض الخطيرة التي  تلدها ظاهرة الانفصام المشئومة استعانة هؤلاء الحاكمين بطبقة تتولى هي في  الحقيقة الأمر ، وتستبد بالأمة ، وحين تستغيث الأمة لا تجد من يغيثها ، إذ  يكون الحكام في واد آخر بعيد عنها ، بل إن هؤلاء الحكام يعتقدون أنهم  بوجودهم في مراكز السلطة مدينون لهؤلاء العمال أو الولاة الغاشمين الظالمين  ‏.‏ 

 وقد زخرت صفحات التاريخ بعديد من هؤلاء الجبابرة الذين  أساءوا إلى المسلمين والإسلام إساءات بالغة كالحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي في  المشرق ، والوالي عبد الله ابن الحبحاب في المغرب ‏.‏ 

 ولقد أساءت  هذه الطبقة المصطنعة العازلة إلى تاريخ الأمويين نفسه أيما إساءة ، وزينت  للخلفاء الأمويين كل جور ، وعملت في المسلمين عمل كسرى وقيصر في شعبيهما  ‏.‏‏.‏ وكانت - يعلم الله - بلاء على المسلمين أي بلاء ‏!‏‏!‏ وقد كانت  سببا في نجاح الخوارج ، وفي إشعال ثورات بربرية ، في ساحة الأندلس والمغرب  ‏.‏ 

 وبتأثير الطغيان الذي ساس به الولاة جماهير المسلمين ، انصرف  الناس إلى أمورهم ، تاركين أمور الدولة في يد الفئة الحاكمة بل انصرفوا  إلى الاندماج في كل حركات الخروج على الدولة ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد تمخض كل ذلك عن  ميلاد تنظيم من أدق التنظيمات في تاريخ الانقلابات السياسية ، وهو التنظيم  العباسي الذي رفع الراية العلوية ‏(‏ الرضا من آل البيت ‏)‏ أيام سريته  ‏.‏‏.‏ إلى أن وصل إلى الحكم ‏.‏ 

 ولم يك هذا التنظيم لينجح ويجد  المناخ والعناصر الصالحة إلا نتيجة سياسة الولاة الغريبة عن روح الإسلام  ‏.‏ 

 وقد اختلف المؤرخون في سقوط هذه الدولة العظيمة ‏.‏‏.‏ دولة  الفتوحات ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد رأى بعضهم ، وهم محقون ، أنه النزاع بين المضرية  واليمانية ، الذي ابتدأ منذ أيام مؤسس الدولة الأموية معاوية ، قد أدى إلى  ضياع بني أمية ‏.‏ 

 ويرى بعضهم أن مصرع الحسين بن علي في كربلاء  كان الداء القاتل الذي تفاقم حتى قضى عليها ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ورأى آخرون أن العامل الهام الذي أدى إلى سقوط بني أمية هو  تعصب الأمويين للعرب، مما أدى إلى خروج الموالي على الدولة الأموية وهم غير  العرب الذين دخلوا في الإسلام عقب الفتح العربي في فارس ومصر والمغرب ‏.‏ 

 وما لبث هؤلاء أن أصبحوا أعداء للعرب من بني أمية ولا شك أن سلوك  الوليد ابن يزيد الذي أدى إلى مصرعه كان من أبرز الأسباب المباشرة في فساد  الأحوال‏.‏ 

 كما أن الاستبداد الفردي عامل من عوامل سقوط الدولة  قال به كثيرون ‏.‏ 

 وقد تكون كل هذه الأسباب صحيحة ، بل قد تكون  متداخلة ، لكننا نميل إلى سبب جوهري نراه أكبر الأسباب وأبرزها ، وهو  العنصرية الأموية التي جعلتهم يرفعون العرب على حساب غيرهم، ويثيرون  الأحقاد في بقية الطوائف المسلمة‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وتبقى عبرة التاريخ  الأخيرة في سقوط الدولة الأموية ‏.‏ فإن نصر بن سيار ‏(‏ والي خراسان ‏)‏  كان على عهد مروان بن محمد آخر خلفاء الأمويين ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان نصر هذا ‏.‏‏.‏  كما كان مروان ‏.‏‏.‏ كان كلاهما من خيرة من أنجبت الدولة الأموية‏.‏‏.‏  هذا في الولاة ، وذلك في الخلفاء ‏.‏ 

 لكنهما ظهرا بعد أن اتسعت  خروق الدولة على أي راقع ، وكان رصيد الدولة من الفساد والتحلل والظلم  والضعف ، قد أصبح أكبر وأضخم من طاقة أي إنسان ‏.‏ 

 لقد كانت حركة  التاريخ التي هي من سنة الله قد قالت في الدولة الأموية كلمتها ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد  حاول ‏"‏ نصر ‏"‏ أن يستعمل ذكاءه في إنقاذ الدولة ، إذ كان يستشف ببصيرته  الوقادة أن ثمة أمورا تبينت للدولة ، وأن دولة الأمويين على وشك الرحيل ،  وكم كاتب الخليفة الأموي الأخير ‏"‏ مروان ‏"‏ في ذلك ‏.‏‏.‏ ولكن دون جدوى  ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد اتسع الخرق ووجب أن ينهار البناء ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وكان مروان  ‏.‏‏.‏ مشغولا بسداد ‏"‏ شيكات ‏"‏ سابقيه من الديون ‏.‏‏.‏ في بنك الضياع  ‏.‏‏.‏ فلم يمكنه أن يستجيب لا ‏"‏ لنصر ‏"‏ ولا لضميره الذي كان يحس بقرب  الكارثة ‏.‏‏.‏ هكذا تفعل الدول بنفسها ‏.‏‏.‏ نتيجة ظلمها ‏.‏ وتراكم هذا  الظلم ‏.‏ 

 وعندما سقطت الدولة الأموية سنة 132هـ ، ولقي مروان  المسكين مصرعه في حلوان بمصر ‏.‏‏.‏ كان كتاب التاريخ يطوي إحدى صفحاته  ‏.‏‏.‏ يطويها بعنف لأن أبطالها أرادوا لأنفسهم هذا ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ حين راحوا  ينفصلون عن ضمير الأمة ووجدانها ، ويعزلون أنفسهم عن شعوبهم - بطبقة من  العمال الظالمين الغاشمين وبعنصرية عربية قومية ظالمة ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد فتحوا  كثيرا من الأراضي ، لكنهم فشلوا في أن يفتحوا القلوب ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ والعقول  ‏!‏‏!‏
سقوط الدولة  الطولونية في مصر 

 الانتصار في معركة ‏.‏‏.‏  والحصول على مكسب وقتي ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ والوصول إلى السلطة‏.‏‏.‏ هذه كلها ليست  هي قضية التاريخ ‏.‏‏.‏ ولا معركة التقدم البشري ‏.‏‏.‏ بل هي عموما ليست  من عوامل تحريك التاريخ إلى الأمام أو الخلف على نحو واضح وضخم‏.‏‏.‏ إن  الانتصار في معركة ‏.‏‏.‏ قد لا يعني الهزيمة الحقيقية للأعداء ، فحين لا  تتوافر العوامل الحقيقية للنصر ‏.‏‏.‏ يصبح أي نصر مرحلي عملية تضليل ،  واستمرارا للسير الخطأ ، وتماديا في طريق الوصول إلى الهزيمة الحقيقية  ‏.‏‏.‏ هكذا سار التاريخ في مراحل كثيرة من تطوراته ‏.‏‏.‏ كان النصر بداية  الهزيمة ، وكانت الهزيمة بداية للنصر ‏!‏ 
 وحين يصل إنسان ما إلى  الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ دون أن يكون معدا إعدادا حقيقيا للقيادة ، ودون أن يكون في  مستوى أمته ‏.‏‏.‏ يكون وصوله على هذا النحو هو المسمار الأخير الذي يدق في  نعش حياته وحياة الممثل لهم ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏ 
 والتاريخ في دوراته غريب وهو  يعلمنا أنه لا توجد قاعدة ثابتة للتحول ترتكز على أسس متينة ، اللهم إلا  قاعدة التغيير من الداخل المرتكزة على عقيدة لها جذورها في أعماق النفس ،  ولها انسجامها مع حركة الكون ولها صلاحياتها في البقاء والانتشار والخلود  ‏!‏ 
 وعندما أعلن ‏"‏ أحمد بن طولون ‏"‏ مؤسس الدولة الطولونية في مصر  انفصاله عن الدولة العباسية بعد سنة 254هـ ، كان ينقصه الوعي بحركة التاريخ  والشروط الضرورية للتغيير ، وكان بإنشائه هذه الدولة ليس أكثر من ‏"‏  انقلابي ‏"‏ سيطر على الحكم في ظل أوضاع معينة مرت بها الدولة العباسية ،  سمحت له ولأمثاله بإظهار مطامحهم في مزيد من السلطة والشهرة والرغبة  الجامحة في السيطرة ‏.‏ لم يحاول هذا الرجل - ما دام قد وصل إلى مستوى  الثقة لدى الجهاز العباسي الحاكم - أن يتقدم بإصلاحاته ، وأن يبحث عن السبل  المؤدية لحماية الدولة الإسلامية الجامعة ، وإنما راح في إغراق في عبودية  الذات يبحث عن استغلال الظروف لصالحه ‏.‏ 
 ومنذ استقر في مصر سنة 254هـ  وهو يحاول جمع كل مقاليد السلطة في يده ، فيتخذ من الإجراءات ما يجعله  الرجل الوحيد في مصر ، وليس الرجل التابع لدولة إسلامية كبرى تستطيع عزله  وتولية غيره ‏.‏ وقد عزل - في سبيل ذلك - عامل الخراج الذي عينه العباسيون  على مصر - وتمكن من التحكم في الشئون المالية إلى جانب الشئون الإدارية  والعسكرية ‏.‏ 
 ودخل أحمد بن طولون في صراع مع الدولة العباسية الجامعة  وانتصر على أخي الخليفة أبي أحمد ‏"‏ الموفق ‏"‏ واتخذ من الإجراءات  الثورية ما يكفل له الوقوف على قدميه لصد أي هجوم عباسي ‏.‏ 
 لكنه في  الحقيقة لم يكن في حاجة إلى هجوم ‏.‏‏.‏ فنشأته على النحو السابق تحمل في  أحشائها النهاية الطبيعية العاجلة ‏.‏ ورأت الخلافة من الحكمة أن تستغله  ‏.‏ بدل أن تدخل معه في صراع ، وكلفته بمهام جديدة ، منها حماية الثغور  الشامية ‏.‏‏.‏ ومات أحمد بن طولون تاركا دولة تقف كلها على أقدامه وحده  وليست لها أقدام أخرى ‏.‏‏.‏ من عناصر الحياة التاريخية والحضارية ولذا  فإنها بموته وقعت على الأرض‏.‏‏.‏ وعلى الرغم من كل ما أبداه ‏"‏ خمارويه  ‏"‏ ابنه من اتباع لسياسة أبيه ، ومن تمسك بمعالم استقلال وقوة دولته  المستقلة ‏.‏‏.‏ إلا أنه لم يعد أن يكون مرحلة عبرها التاريخ ليدخل بالدولة  - فورا - في مرحلة الأفول والفناء ‏.‏ 
 فبعد خمارويه انغمس الأمراء  الطولونيون في لهوهم ، وتفشت ظاهرة حب السلطة والاستقلال لدى عمالهم في  الأقاليم ‏.‏ وانقلب الثوريون على أنفسهم ، أو بالتعبير الدارج ‏.‏‏.‏ بدأت  طلائع الثورة يأكل بعضها البعض ‏.‏ وقد ولي الأمر بعد خمارويه ثلاثة من آل  طولون لم يزد حكمهم على عشر سنوات ، ولم تستفد البلاد المصرية أو الشامية  منهم شيئا غير الفوضى والتنافس بين الطامعين في السلطة أو الفساد الذي نجم  عن الترف ، وعن الاستبداد وغيبة الأمة عن الرقابة أو الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ وفي هذه  الحال ‏.‏‏.‏ لم يكن الأمر متعبا بالنسبة للدولة العباسية ‏.‏‏.‏ فتقدمت  جيوشها لاسترداد مصر من خامس الولاة الطولونيين وهو ‏"‏ شيبان ‏"‏ الذي  كانت الفوضى قد وصلت في عهده قمتها وأعلى معدلات خطورتها ، وشهدت سنة 292  هـ دخول هذه الجيوش إلى القطائع في القاهرة ‏.‏‏.‏ ومن فوق المنبر أعلن  إزالة الدولة الطولونية التي لم تستطع أن تحكم أكثر من أربعين سنة عاشتها  في صراع خارجي وعاشت معظمها في صراع داخلي ، مع شعب لم يهضم حركتها التي لم  يكن لها المبرر الحضاري الهام لإحداث التغيير ‏.‏ 
 وعادت مصر إلى  حظيرة الدولة العباسية ‏.‏‏.‏ وعلى امتداد تاريخنا سجلت صفحاته عشرات من  الانقلابات وسجلت أسماء مئات الانقلابيين ‏.‏‏.‏ ولكنهم - جميعا وبلا  استثناء - لم يقدموا ما يتوازى مع أحجام الخسائر التي كبدوها لأمتهم ‏.‏‏.‏  لأن الانقلاب ليس الوسيلة التاريخية المهيئة للتغيير ، إذ هو موجة  انفعالية سرعان ما تنحسر محدثة رد فعل انحساري عنيف ‏.‏‏.‏ ودائما  ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ دائما أثبتت كل تقلبات تاريخنا كما أثبتت كل تطورات الحضارة ‏"‏  أن الانقلاب يدفع إلى انقلاب ‏.‏‏.‏ وأن حركة التاريخ لا تندفع بالعنف  والانفعال ‏"‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 

  ..............................................

الصفاريون وقصة سقوطهم 

 تاريخنا  الإسلامي العظيم كتاب كامل من التكاملية التاريخية ، يضم بين صفحاته كل صور  التقدم والتأخر ‏.‏ 
 وهو معلم عظيم ‏.‏‏.‏ اشتملت تجاربه على نوعيات  من كل تجارب التاريخ البشري، وليس ذلك لأن القرآن العظيم قد حكى على نحو  تركيبي كل صور التقلب والحركة والهبوط والارتقاء التي مر بها الموكب البشري  ، والتي تغني التطور التاريخي الإسلامي وتكفل له الاندفاعة العاقلة ‏.‏‏.‏  ليس مرد الأمر إلى ذلك وحسب ‏.‏‏.‏ بل لأن كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي نفسه قد  شاء الله له أن يكون من التكاملية والحبكة والتنوع بحيث يصلح كمرجع تال  للقرآن والسنة يرجع المسلمون إليه ويتعلمون منه ، ويتلقون تلقي التلميذ من  الأستاذ ‏.‏‏.‏ 
 إننا لا ندعو إلى رفض تأمل الموكب البشري المتحرك الذي  يتحرك إلى جانبنا ومن حولنا ‏.‏‏.‏ أبدا ‏.‏‏.‏ فكل ما هنالك أننا لا بد  أن ندرس أنفسنا قبل أن ندرس الآخرين ‏.‏ 
 والعجيب في أمر الدولة  العباسية التي عاشت أكثر من خمسة قرون ‏.‏‏.‏ أستاذا وقائدا زمنيا وروحيا -  مع اختلاف في الدرجة - العجيب أن هذه الدولة قد اشتملت على باب كامل من  أبواب تاريخنا تكاملت له البداية ‏.‏‏.‏ والعقدة ‏.‏‏.‏ والنهاية‏.‏ 
  وكما تعرضت هذه الدولة لعلل الانفصال عنها بوضوح منذ منتصف القرن الثالث  الهجري ببروز الدولة الطولونية في مصر ، فإنها كانت تتعرض على امتداد النصف  الثاني من القرن الثالث المذكور لهذه العلل على امتداد أرضها كلها ‏.‏‏.‏  كانت حركات الانفصال التي كانت لا تزال تخطب في المغرب باسم الخليفة  العباسي ‏"‏ حركات الأغالبة والرساميين والأدارسة ‏"‏ بدلا من هذا أصبح  الفاطميون حركة عصيان وتمرد علني ‏.‏‏.‏ بل وخروج على الأيديولوجية  العباسية ‏.‏ 
 ومن الغريب أن حركة خروج أخرى تحمل نفس العداء السياسي  والعسكري للخليفة العباسي ، وإن كانت لم تخرج أيديولوجيا ، كانت قد برزت في  خراسان وتمخضت عن صراع عسكري اتبعه انفصال عن الدولة في سنة 254هـ وهي  السنة نفسها التي برزت فيها الدولة الطولونية وسميت حركة الانفصال في  خراسان هذه باسم ‏"‏ الدولة الصفارية ‏"‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وكان لخراسان - كما  هو معروف - وضع خاص في الدولة إذ كان هؤلاء الخراسانيون يشعرون بأنهم أصحاب  فضل على الدولة العباسية ، وبأن سيدهم ‏"‏ أبا مسلم الخراساني ‏"‏ هو  المؤسس الأكبر في رأيهم للدولة العباسية ، لكنهم - وهذا رأيهم كذلك - جوزوا  جزاء ‏"‏ سنمار ‏"‏ حين قتل أبو جعفر المنصور الثاني ثاني الخلفاء  العباسيين أبا مسلم هذا ‏.‏ 
 وقد تجاوزت الخلافة العباسية عن خراسان  بعض الشيء بدافع من الوفاء والمجاملة ، وتركت ‏"‏ لطاهر بن الحسين ‏"‏ الذي  قدم للدولة خدمات جليلة فرصة التحكم في خرسان ‏.‏‏.‏ له ولأبنائه من بعده  في إطار الخلافة الجامعة والسمع والطاعة لدولة الخلافة عاصمة وخليفة ‏.‏‏.‏  حربا وسلما ‏.‏ 
 لكن منتصف القرن الثالث شهد بروز جماعة من المجاهدين  الحريصين على بقاء هيبة الخلافة ‏.‏ تمكن ‏"‏ يعقوب بن الليث الصفري ‏"‏ من  الاتصال بها ‏.‏‏.‏ والسيطرة عليها ‏.‏‏.‏ وتحويلها إلى جماعة خادمة له  ‏.‏‏.‏ نجح بها في تأسيس ‏"‏ الدولة الصفارية‏"‏‏.‏ 
 وقد استطاع يعقوب  أن يجتذب إلى تأييده عددا من المتطوعين الجدد ، فعظم جيشه، واستطاع أن يحدث  القلق لدى دولة الخلافة ، وبالقلق وإظهار تعاونه مع الدولة ، وحروبه  تظاهرا لمصلحتها ، ثم باصطدامه بها ‏.‏‏.‏ اصطداما فاشلا كاد 
 يلقى  حتفه فيه ‏.‏‏.‏ بكل هذا سكتت الخلافة عن هذه الحركات التي ولدت لتموت ،  ولم يلبث يعقوب أن مات متأثرا بجراحه سنة 256هـ في سابور ‏.‏ 
 وخلفه  أخوه عمرو بن الليث ‏.‏‏.‏ وأقرت الخلافة ولايته على خراسان ولواحقها  كالسند وسجستان وكرمان وفارس وأصبهان ‏.‏‏.‏ فأظهر عمرو الطاعة الكاملة  للخلافة ، لكنه - أمام كرم الخلافة - قد زاد في أطماعه ، ودخل في معارك مع  السامانيين في بلاد ما وراء النهر ، واستطاع السامانيون بقيادة إسماعيل بن  نصر الساماني أسره في إحدى المعارك ، وسيروه مكبلا إلى الخليفة العباسي  المعتضد ‏.‏‏.‏وأحضر إلى مجلس الخليفة المعتضد محمولا على جمل ذي سنامين ،  وسجن حتى مات في سجنه سنة 287هـ ‏.‏ 
 واضطرب أمر الصفاريين لمدة ثلاثة  أعوام بعد ذلك ، وسقطوا كما تسقط كل حركة انفعالية ترتكز على طموح شخصي ،  وتفتقد الوعي بحركة التاريخ وبأيديولوجية قتالية واضحة تستأهل الموت في  سبيلها ‏.‏ 
 ودائما يعلمنا التاريخ الإسلامي العظيم من تجربة الانقلاب ،  الذي سماه المؤرخون غير المحددين بعمق لرصيد المصطلحات ‏"‏ الدولة  الصفارية ‏"‏ ؛ يعلمنا التاريخ الإسلامي العظيم أن ‏"‏ الاندفاع غير  الموضوعي وغير المتناسق مع روح التطور لا مصير له إلا الموت السريع ‏"‏  ‏!‏‏!‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الإخشيديون على خطى  الطولونيين يسقطون ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 في قوانين الحضارة ‏:‏  أن المادة والروح لا تفنيان فناء مطلقا ‏.‏‏.‏ وأن بذور الخير والشر لا  يمكن أن تموت موتا أبديا ‏.‏‏.‏ وأن الخير أو الشر يتحولان إلى مادة خام  ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ لميلاد جديد سواء كان هذا الميلاد انبعاثة خير أو انبثاقة شر ‏.‏  

 وبوسع علماء الحضارة أن يقدموا نماذج عديدة تبين بوضوح أن ‏"‏  الخمر العتيقة ‏"‏ لا يمكن أن تذوب دون أن تدخل في صنع مآدب حضارية جديدة  ‏.‏‏.‏ تماما كالجسم الميت الذي يدخل في أجسام أخرى حية يمنحها من طاقته  الذاهبة طاقات جديدة مندفعة للحياة والإبداع ، وكما يأكل الإنسان لحوم  الدواجن والحيوانات الأخرى الحلال والأسماك ‏.‏‏.‏ ثم يتحول هو يوما إلى  طعام يسهم في إحياء حيوانات أخرى‏.‏‏.‏ أو في منح الأرض بعض المواد  الكيماوية والحضارات تمر بنفس الطريق الدائري الخالد ‏.‏‏.‏ فأثينا برقيها  الفلسفي والأدبي ‏.‏‏.‏ تتحول إلى خميرة حضارة لروما ‏.‏ والحضارة الأوربية  تقوم على خميرة الحضارة الإسلامية وبقايا الحضارات الرومانية ‏.‏ 

 وعندما زرع أحمد بن طولون منشئ الدولة الطولونية أولى بذور الحركات  الانفصالية في مصر عن الخلافة العباسية الجامعة والأم ، بدأت بزرعه لهذه  البذرة الخبيثة بذور الانفصام تدب في نفوس قوى كثيرة جياشة بالفوضى ‏.‏  زاخرة بالطموح الشخصي، ناقمة على قيادة العباسيين ‏.‏‏.‏ الجامعة ‏.‏  متأثرة بعوامل قومية من تلك العوامل التي تدمر روح الحضارة وتبشر بمستقبل  ضائع ميت ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد كانت دولة ابن طولون مثالا لكثير من الدويلات التي شذت  على الخلافة ، وشيدت أبنيتها المتداعية على أنقاض الخلافة ، ولم يعد لكثير  منها علاقة بالخلافة أكثر من الاعتراف بسلطة الخليفة الاسمية ‏.‏ 

 وبعد السقوط المتوقع لهذه الدولة عادت مصر وسورية إلى حكم العباسيين ، بيد  أن بذرة الانفصال - كما ذكرنا - كانت قد زرعت في نفوس قوى كثيرة ، جائشة  بالفوضى فوارة بالنوازع القومية الوثنية ‏.‏‏.‏ فما كادت دولة ابن طولون  تموت حتى حلت محلها بعد برهة زمنية قصيرة - في مصر - دولة الإخشيديين التي  أسسها ‏"‏ محمد بن طغج ‏"‏ والتي عاشت آيلة للسقوط بين سنوات ‏(‏ 323 -  358هـ ‏)‏ ‏(‏ 935 - 969م ‏)‏ ‏.‏ 

 وكانت بداية الدولة نظيرة لنفس  البداية التي انطلقت منها الدولة الطولونية ، فمحمد ابن طغج وكل إليه من  قبل الخلافة العباسية أمر مصر لتنظيم أحوالها ‏.‏‏.‏ فنظم أحوالها لنفسه  واستقل بالأمر ، واستولى على سورية وفلسطين وضم مكة والمدينة إلى دولته ‏.‏  

 وبموت ابن طغج حكم بعده ابنان له صغيران لم يكن لهما من الحكم  إلا اسمه ‏.‏‏.‏ وكانت مقاليد الأمور في الحقيقة منوطة بيد عبد خصي حبشي  يدعى ‏"‏ كافور ‏"‏ ‏"‏ أبا المسك ‏"‏ - كان ابن طغج الذي لقب بالإخشيد -  قد اشتراه من تاجر زيت بثمانية دنانير ‏.‏ 

 وقد استقل هذا العبد  الحبشي بإدارة مصر ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏(‏ وكانت له مع شاعر العصر أبي الطيب المتنبي  قصص مشهورة‏)‏ كما أن هذا العبد الخصي نافس دولة الحمدانيين التي ظهرت في  شمال سورية ‏.‏ 

 وعبر خمسة حكام ضعاف باستثناء أولهم محمد بن طغج -  مشت الدولة مسرعة في طريقها إلى الموت المحقق ‏.‏‏.‏ فلم يكن الحاكمان  التاليان لمؤسسي الدولة إلا تابعين لكافور - كما ذكرنا - وبموت كافور وتولي  ‏(‏ أبي الفوارس أحمد ‏)‏ سقطت الدولة سقوطا مروعا على يد جوهر الصقلي  قائد المعز لدين الله الفاطمي سنة 358هـ ‏.‏ 

 ولم يقدر لهذه  الدولة أن تخلف شيئا يذكر من المآثر العامة ، كما أن الحياة الأدبية  والفنية لم تكن ذات بال فيها ، ولم يظهر كلمعة الشمس المتوهجة إلا ذلك  الضيف الباحث عن فضلة من كأس الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ يدعم بها غروره الشعري وتفوقه  الجدير بالتقدير في ميدان الكلمة المسيطرة الآمرة ‏!‏‏!‏ وعندما ضن عليه  كافور بفضلة الكأس هرب من مصر دون ‏"‏ تأشيرة خروج ‏"‏ ولقي حتفه جزاء له  ‏.‏‏.‏ بعد أن ترك حقده على السلطة ممثلا في أشهر أبياته ‏:‏ 

 لا  تشتر العبد إلا والعصا معه ** إن العبيد لأنجاس مناكيد 

 مريدا  بذلك أشهر حكام الدولة الإخشيدية ‏"‏ كافور ‏"‏ ‏
 .‏ 
 ولو لم يصل  جوهر إلى حدود مصر لسقطت الدولة الإخشيدية بفعل عامل آخر ، فعندما لا يكون  هناك مبرر للوجود ‏.‏‏.‏ لا يكون ثمة مبرر للبقاء ‏.‏‏.‏ ولا تفعل القوى  الخارجية التي تسيطر على الأمم والشعوب سوى أن تتقدم في فراغ دون أن تصطدم  بجدران حضارية أو صخور قوية راسخة بالعقيدة ‏"‏ بمبرر الوجود ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏  ومؤهل البقاء ‏"‏ ‏!‏ 

  ******************************************

سقوط السامانيين في فارس 

 كما لا  تلد الطفرات غير الطبيعية إلا طفرات مضادة اندفاعية - هكذا تحولت أرض  خراسان - منذ أن ابتدع فيها سنة الانفصال عن العباسيين بنو طاهر ، ولئن كان  بنو طاهر قد أفلتوا من العقاب المضاد ، لأنهم لم يكونوا حركة ثورية عنيفة ،  وإنما كانت انفصالا هادئا في حدود السلطة الرسمية المشروعة ، سلطة الخلافة  العباسية الأم ‏.‏‏.‏ لئن كان هذا قد تم لهم ‏.‏‏.‏ فإن الأمور قد استفحلت  من بعدهم ‏.‏‏.‏ وأصبح الشذوذ هو القاعدة ‏.‏‏.‏ وانقلبت الأرض الخراسانية  إلى أرض للثورات المذهبية والجنسية ‏.‏‏.‏ ولعل هذا كان من أكبر عوامل  القضاء على الدور التاريخي الذي كان يمكن أن يلعبه الخراساني في صنع  الحضارة الإسلامية الإنسانية ‏.‏ 

 فحيثما حل العنف واللامشروعية  ‏.‏‏.‏ وانساقت الجماهير دون تعقل خلف رايات متعددة ، وخلف كلمات مبهمة  ‏.‏‏.‏ فقدت بالتالي قدرتها على الرؤية ‏.‏‏.‏ وقدرتها على العطاء الحضاري  ‏.‏ أصبحت لعبة في يد كل ناعق سواء كان ذا صوت طبيعي أو مصطنع ‏.‏ 

 وهكذا شرب الطاهريون الانفصاليون من نفس الكأس التي أذاقوها للعباسيين ،  فقام الصفاريون عليهم ‏.‏ واستولوا على حكم خراسان سنة 261هـ بقيادة يعقوب  ابن الليث الصفاري ‏.‏ 

 وكان بنو سامان الذين يرجع نسبهم إلى  سامان أحد نبلاء ‏"‏ بلخ ‏"‏ قد نشأوا عمالا مسلمين لبني طاهر‏.‏ ثم لم  يلبثوا أن استأثروا بفارس وما وراء النهر من 874 هـ إلى سنة 999م وكان ذلك  على أشلاء الانقلابيين الانفصاليين ‏:‏ الطاهريين والصفاريين ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان  مؤسس دولتهم الأول هو نصر بن أحمد ، إلا أن موطد الدولة هو إسماعيل الذي  قدر له أن يهزم يعقوب بن الليث الزعيم الصفاري وأن يصيبه بجروح قاتلة ‏.‏ 

 وفي عهد ملكهم نصر الثاني بن أحمد ‏(‏ 913 - 943 ‏)‏ وهو الرابع من  ملوكهم ، وسعوا ملكهم إلى أعظم حدود وصلوا إليها ، فاستولوا على سجستان  وكرمان وجرجان وما وراء النهر وخراسان وتمتعوا بسلطة مستقلة ، وإن كانوا لم  يقطعوا الصلة الرسمية الإسلامية بالخليفة العباسي في بغداد ‏.‏ 
 وقد  قدمت هذه الدولة بعض مظاهر التقدم العلمي والأدبي سواء من ناحية اللغة أو  الأدب شعرا ونثرا ‏.‏‏.‏ وكانت النهضة الفارسية فيها أبرز من النهضة  العربية من ناحية فكرها وطابعها العام باعتبارها دولة فارسية ، ففيها ظهر  الرازي الشهير ، وقدم كتابه المنصوري في الطب إلى أحد ملوكها ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان  ابن سينا أحد المترددين على مكتبات بخارى عامة الدولة ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ووضع  الفردوسي أشعاره بالفارسية لأمرائها ‏.‏ 

 على أن أسلوب الطفرات  غير الطبيعية التي لا بد لها أن تلد طفرات مضادة انفعالية ، لم يلبث أن ظهر  كقانون حضاري لا بد له من أن يؤدي دوره مع الدولة السامانية ، كما أداه مع  الطاهريين ومع الصفاريين ، ومع الطولونيين والإخشيد ، فلم تنج الدولة  بالتالي من عناصر التهديم والفوضى التي قضت على ما سواها من الحركات  الانقلابية في ذلك العصر ‏.‏ 
 وبالإضافة إلى المشاكل الخارجية التي  كانت تسببها الخلافة للدولة كلما أتيح لها ذلك ، وفضلا عن سرعة توالي  الأمراء على الحكم بتأثير الصراع الداخلي بين الأسرة الحاكمة ، وبتأثير  مطامع الكبراء العسكريين الذي يظنون أنفسهم أولى بالحكم لأنه لا يوجد من  يفوقهم في حكم البلاد ، فكلهم أصحاب حق في مغانم الانقلاب الانفصالي ‏.‏ 

 بالإضافة إلى هذا وذاك ‏.‏‏.‏ ظهر خطر جديد يهدد كيان السامانيين  ويؤذن بأفول شمسهم ‏.‏‏.‏ ولقد بدا أنهم يكادون يشربون من نفس ما أذاقوه  للخلافة ‏.‏‏.‏ تماما كما شرب غيرهم من الانفصاليين ‏.‏ 

 وقد ظهرت  القبائل التركية البدوية ‏.‏‏.‏ وارتفع نجمها في الدولة ، وسيطرت على  الشئون الداخلية للدولة ، وتحولت القوة تدريجيا من أيدي السامانيين إلى  أيدي الأتراك الموالي ‏.‏‏.‏ وحتى قصورهم كان الأتراك يتمتعون بنفوذ كبير  فيها ‏.‏ 

 وقد نجح الغزنويون الذين كانوا من الموالي الأتراك في  انتزاع الجنوب ، كما وقعت المنطقة الشمالية من نهر جيحون في أيدي خانات  تركستان ‏"‏ الايلاق ‏"‏ الذي قدر لهم أن يستولوا على عاصمة السامانيين ‏"‏  بخارى ‏"‏ ثم لم يلبثوا - بعد تسع سنوات - أن التهموا الدولة السامانية  ‏!‏‏!‏‏.‏ 
 ولم تكن الدولة السامانية أكثر من حركة قومية غرقت في إحياء  تراثها الخاص ، كما أنها لم تكن أكثر من حركة انقلابية قامت بأسلوب الطفرة  غير الطبيعية وانتهت كذلك بأسلوب الطفرة غير الطبيعية سنة 308هـ بعد أن  عاشت في ظل حماية ‏(‏ ضعف الخلافة ‏)‏ قرنا من الزمان ‏!‏‏!‏ 

  ****************************************

البويهيون الذين سطوا على الخلافة يسقطون ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 بينما كانت الدولة العباسية تستجمع قواها وتلتقط أنفاسها بعد تخلصها  من حركات الانشقاق في خراسان ومصر أخريات القرن الثالث للهجرة ، بينما هذا  ‏.‏‏.‏ كانت الدولة تنتقل بسرعة لتدخل في طور جديد ذي معالم جديدة لم  تشهدها من قبل ‏.‏‏.‏ وبدخولها هذا الطور شهدت انفصالا ضخما بين رأسها  وجسدها ظل هو السمة العامة المسيطرة عليها لحين زوالها رسميا من محاضر  التاريخ سنة 656هـ ‏.‏ 

 إن الأمر لم يكن مجرد حركة انشقاق هذه  المرة ، كما أنه لم يكن مجرد الاستئثار بحكم جزء من الدولة ، مع رفع راية  الدولة ، كما أنه لم يكن ثورة انفعالية مذهبية أو سياسية ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد كان  الأمر أعمق من ذلك بكثير ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ لقد كان أسلوبا جديدا في التعامل مع  الدولة العباسية الجامعة ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد كان احتواء لها أو بتعبير آخر سيطرة  عليها وفرض نوع من الوصاية على خليفتها ‏.‏‏.‏ ولأول مرة في تاريخ الدولة  الإسلامية نرى بعض الخلفاء - على نحو واضح وعنيف - لعبة في يد بعض  المغامرين ، ونرى بعض الخلفاء يعزلون ويولون دون أن يكون لهم من الأمر شيء  ‏.‏‏.‏ يفعل باسمهم كل شيء ويخطب لهم على كل منبر وتعلن باسمهم الحروب التي  لا ناقة لهم فيها ولا جمل ‏.‏‏.‏ وليس هذا وحسب ‏.‏‏.‏ بل لأول مرة تصبح  الخلافة عبثا يهرب منه الخلفاء ‏.‏‏.‏ وينأى عنه المحترمون لأنفسهم لأن  مصير الخليفة غالبا الجر من قدميه أو الجوع الشديد ‏.‏‏.‏ 

 وبدأ  العالم الإسلامي يترنح منذ هذا الحدث الضخم الذي انفصل فيه رأس الأمة عن  جسدها ‏.‏ 

 وقد حمل كبر هذا الأمر الخطير ، الأتراك من الجند  الذين كانوا يمرون آخر القرن الثالث فترة تمزق داخلي ، وانقلاب ضد الخلفاء  الذين أتوا بهم ، بادئ الأمر لحمايتهم منذ أن انتشرت هذه السنة السيئة ‏ 
 فلما وصل ‏(‏ أحمد بن بويه ‏)‏ المؤسس الحقيقي للدولة البويهية ‏(‏ 334 -  447 ‏)‏ إلى بغداد، بعد أن كاتب الخليفة المستكفي ، ووافق الأخير على دخوله  بغداد فدخلها في يسر ودون مشقة وفتحت له أبواب بغداد ، واستقبله الخليفة  ‏(‏ المستكفي ‏)‏ ولقبه معز الدولة ‏.‏‏.‏ وفرح الناس به لينقذهم من الفوضى  التي أحدثها الجند الأتراك في جهاز الدولة وبين الشعب ‏.‏ 
 لما تم هذا  الدخول وتحولت به الدولة إلى حماية البويهيين الرسمية ، بعد أن كان خضوعها  للأتراك مجرد نشاز أو انقلاب في داخل السلطة يعتقد الناس أنه طارئ لا بد  أن يزول ‏.‏ 

 لما تم هذا كانت الخلفية التاريخية في ذهن البويهيين  واضحة، وكان دخولهم بغداد بمثابة تقلد صريح لقيادة الخلافة ‏.‏‏.‏ وقيادة  المسلمين ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد فهم الخلفاء أنفسهم هذا ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ فلم يحاولوا منافسة  البويهيين في السلطة التنفيذية أو السياسية ‏.‏ 

 بيد أن الأمر لم  يقف عند هذه الحدود بالنسبة للبويهيين ، فلقد تمادوا في الأمر، وقد زعموا  لأنفسهم نسبا ساسانيا فارسيا، وبما أنهم كانوا يعتنقون المذهب الشيعي  الزيدي ‏.‏‏.‏ فقد حاولوا فرض المناخ الشيعي على الناس ، بل إن أحمد بن  بويه المذكور حاول تغيير الخلافة العباسية إلى خلافة شيعية لولا نصيحة  أصحابه له بأن يتجنب ذلك خشية العواقب ‏.‏ 
 ولم يعد للخليفة في ظلهم  حتى حق تعيين كتابه ووزرائه ، وقد منع وارد الخليفة عنه ، ولم يعد يصله إلا  مرتب شهري استبدل به مرتب سنوي ‏.‏‏.‏ ثم اقتطع منه بعد ذلك بحجج واهية ،  وقد بلغ إذلال بعض الخلفاء مبلغه ==المستكفي عن الخلافة وعزل الخليفة  الطائع وعزل غيرهما ، وقد عزل المطيع لله نفسه بعد أن رأى أنه لا قيمة له  ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وقد وقع البويهيون فيما وقع فيه الأتراك ، فقد أحدثوا الفوضى  في البلاد وصادروا الأموال ، ودخلوا مع الناس في صراع عنيف من أجل الحصول  على الأموال ‏.‏ 

 وخلال أكثر من قرن ظل البويهيون يسيطرون على  خلافة العباسيين ، ولم يفعلوا فيها شيئا ذا بال سوى أن يضيفوا إلى صورة  الجند الأتراك مزيدا من ملامح الطيش والرعونة ‏.‏ 

 وكما هي العادة  في أمثال هذه الأسر المتسلطة ‏.‏‏.‏ أنها سريعة الانقسام على نفسها شديدة  التنافس فيما بينها، وهكذا سقطت الأسرة البويهية إلى حضيض الانقسام  والتناطح الداخلي‏.‏‏.‏ وعانى المسلمون من وراء تناطحهم وتسلطهم الشيء  الكثير ‏.‏ 

 إن سيطرة عنصر من العناصر المتعصبة قوميا أو المتأثرة  بخلفية تاريخية لم تتخلص من شوائبها ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ هو أبرز ما واجه ركب  مسيرتنا الحضارية والتاريخية ‏.‏ 
 وبالقومية المتعصبة وبأصحاب النزعات  المشبوهة وذوي الولاء لحضارات معاكسة لنا ولخطنا الحضاري ، بهؤلاء تمت  عملية سقوطنا المتكرر في مراحل تاريخنا ‏.‏ 

 لكن تاريخنا ‏.‏‏.‏  الذي تتدخل فيه إرادة الله بحفظ هذا الدين كي يظل المعلم الثابت المضيء في  ليل البشرية الطويل المظلم ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ 
 هذا التاريخ يجد مع كل نكبة  تاريخية ، أو فترة من فترات التداعي والهبوط ، من يعيد إلى الجسم حيويته  ويمنع عنه السقوط القاتل ‏.‏‏.‏ وهكذا انبعث - من جديد - من بين الأتراك  أنفسهم عنصر إسلامي مجاهد ‏.‏‏.‏ أعاد للخلافة شبابها ، ونجح قائد الأتراك  السلاجقة ‏"‏ طغرلبك ‏"‏ سنة 447 هـ في أن يقضي على دولة البويهيين ‏.‏ 

 وبين عشية وضحاها سقط البويهيون الذين أثبت تاريخهم أنهم غير أهل  لتحمل أمانات التاريخ ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد تعبت الأمة من جراء سياستهم أشد التعب  ‏.‏‏.‏ لأن التاريخ يعلمنا دائما أنه ‏"‏ بانفصال رأس الأمة عن جسدها  ‏.‏‏.‏ تتعطل طاقات الحياة فيها ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

  ******************************************

سقوط الانفصاليين في طبرستان 

 في  كل دولة جامعة كالدولة العباسية ، يمكن لأي راغب في السلطة أن يجد مندوحة  للقيام بثورة ولرفع راية الانفصال ، وإقامة حكم ذاتي له ولأبنائه‏.‏ 
  فثمة قوميات مختلفة ‏.‏‏.‏ من السهل استجاشة عواطف كل منها القومية  ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ 
 وثمة أوطان مختلفة ‏.‏‏.‏ من السهل الضرب على وتر الاستقلال  ودعوى الحرية الذاتية فيها ‏.‏ 

 وثمة عقائد مختلفة ‏.‏ سواء  عقائد مخالفة تماما ، أو عقائد منشقة على العقيدة الأصل ، وبالتالي يمكن  الضرب على وتر من ينضمون إلى هذه العقيدة المضادة أو المنشقة ، من أجل  سيطرة العقيدة المضادة على العقيدة الأصل ‏.‏ 
 وثمة لافتات أخرى كثيرة  يمكن أن يجد فيها كل راغب في التمرد - التبرير الذي يسهل له أمام الجماهير -  لاسيما الغوغاء الذين يجرون وراء كل ناعق بدون وعي - عملية الثورة  والانفصال ‏.‏‏.‏ وكانت هذه أكبر التحديات التي واجهت الدولة العباسية  الجامعة ‏.‏ 

 وكان طابع الانفصال في طبرستان وبلاد اليمن مختلفا  عن محاولات الاستقلال بالسلطة فقط ، كان يحمل بذرة الانشقاق الروحي عن  الخلافة العباسية ‏.‏‏.‏ كان يحمل بين يديه دعوى آل البيت والترويج  لأحقيتهم في الخلافة ‏.‏ 
 وفي طبرستان في النصف الأول من القرن الثالث  للهجرة ضغط على الفلاحين الإقطاع المتزايد ، وقد أقطع الخليفة العباسي محمد  بن عبد الله بن طاهر - حاكم بغداد - أراضي في طبرستان لم تكفه ، فقام بوضع  يده على الأراضي المجاورة له، مما جعل الفلاحين يضجون من ذلك ‏.‏ 

 وقد استغل بعضهم هذه الفرصة ، فقاموا بإعلان الثورة على الإقطاع ووعدوا  السكان برفع الإجحاف والظلم وفي سنة 250هـ وبالتحديد - قام الحسن بن زيد  بإعلان ثورته وجمع حوله عددا كبيرا من الفلاحين ، واستولى على طبرستان  وجرجان ، ونجح في إقامة إمارة مستقلة باسمه - وظلت دولته قائمة حتى سنة  287هـ حين ظهر السامانيون فأزاحوها - بسهولة - عن المنطقة كلها ‏.‏ 

 ومع ذلك ظلت هذه الدعوة الشعار المسكين أو قميص عثمان الذي يتمسح فيه  الراغبون في السلطة ‏.‏‏.‏ وهم يصلون إلى أغراضهم عن طريق رفع رايات مختلفة  بحسب الظروف ‏.‏‏.‏ ليكن الشعار القضاء على الاستغلال ، أو محاربة الإقطاع  المهم الوصول إلى الغاية ‏.‏ 

 ولم يمض إلا قليل ‏.‏‏.‏ أربعة عشر  عاما فقط ‏.‏‏.‏ حتى ظهر متمسح جديد في آل البيت ‏!‏‏!‏ ومن الغريب أن هذا  الثائر الجديد ‏"‏ حسن بن علي الأطروش ‏"‏ الذي لقب نفسه ‏"‏ بناصر الحق  ‏"‏ سار على نفس الطريق الذي سارت فيه الحركة السابقة التي تزعمها الحسن بن  زيد ‏.‏‏.‏ فقد قام في طبرستان ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد رفع شعار ‏"‏ القضاء على  الإقطاع ‏"‏ وأبرز سلاح آل البيت ، وكما هو المرتقب ، التف حوله الفلاحون  ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ونجح في الوصول إلى السلطة ‏.‏ 

 وكما هو المنتظر كذلك ،  لم تلبث هذه الحركة على مسرح السلطة في طبرستان أكثر من ثلاثة عشر عاما  ‏(‏ 301 - 314هـ ‏)‏ وانكشفت حقيقتها ‏.‏‏.‏ ولقيت حتفها بفعل عاصفة ‏"‏  الزياريين ‏"‏ الذين أطاحوا بحكم الأطروش ، وحكموا جرجان وطبرستان بين  أعوام ‏(‏ 315 - 417هـ ‏)‏ ثم زالوا كما زال غيرهم ‏.‏ 

 وفي جنوبي  الجزيرة العربية ظهرت دعوة الزيديين رافعة راية آل البيت ، متمسحة في شعار  القضاء على الإقطاع ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد نجح يحيى بن الحسين من أحفاد القاسم الرسي  أحد كبار علماء المذهب الزيدي في إقامة حكم لنفسه متخذا من ‏(‏ صعدة ‏)‏  عاصمة له ‏.‏ وقد حكمت الدولة الزيدية مدة طويلة بلغت قريبا من أربعة قرون  ونصف ‏.‏ واعتمدت هذه الدولة في تكوينها على أسس أكثر أصالة من مجرد ‏"‏  القضاء على الإقطاع ‏"‏ ‏.‏‏.‏ وبذا حققت لنفسها انتصارا وشهرة كبيرة على  امتداد العالم الإسلامي ‏.‏‏.‏ وكانت في الحق من الحركات الممتازة في  التاريخ الإسلامي ‏.‏ 

 وأيا كان الأمر ، فقد كان شعار ‏"‏ القضاء  على الإقطاع ‏"‏ قميص عثمان الذي تمسحت فيه دول كثيرة وحركات أكثر ‏.‏‏.‏  ولم تتضح الرؤية عند هذه الحركات أو تلك الدول إلا أن تحقيق علاج اقتصادي  مؤقت لا يكفي لإقامة دولة ، فضلا عن أن ينشئ حضارة لا تضيف جديدا لموكب  البشرية ‏.‏ 

 إن حجم العلاج لا بد أن يكون مساويا لحجم المرض ‏.‏  كما أن من الضروري أن تكون نوعية الدواء مناسبة لنوعية المرض ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ أما  علاج ظاهرة اقتصادية بالوصول على قمة السلطة السياسية ‏.‏‏.‏ فهو جرعة  كبيرة من العلاج قد تكفي للقتل والموت ‏.‏ 

 ومن هنا أخفقت كل  الحركات الزاعمة القضاء على الإقطاع ، لأنها بعد أن نجحت، أو أصدرت قرارها  بإصلاح الوضع الاقتصادي - إذا حدث - تجد نفسها في فراغ ، وتجد أن مبرر  وجودها قد انتهى ولم يعد ثمة ما وجب الاستمرار والبقاء ...........
قصة سقوط الحمدانيين 

 من ‏"‏ تغلب ‏"‏ - إحدى قبائل العرب الكبرى - انبثقت  دولة بني حمدان ، جاعلة من الموصل - أول الأمر - عاصمة لها ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان ذلك  سنة 317هـ ‏(‏929م‏)‏ على يد زعيم الدولة حمدان بن حمدون ‏.‏ 
 كان على  هذه الدولة الناشئة أن تلعب دورا مصيريا في عدة جبهات ‏:‏ 
 في محاولة  تضميد جروح الدولة العباسية من الطعنات المتتالية من الأتراك الذين استبدوا  بها، وحولوا خلفاءها إلى دمى للتسلية واللهو ‏.‏‏.‏ وأيضا من الطعنات  الانفصالية التي تصيب الدولة من كل صوب ‏.‏ 
 في مقاومة الغارات  البيزنطية التي يقودها الإمبراطور الروماني ‏(‏ شميشق‏)‏ رغبة في الاستيلاء  على بيت المقدس، وفي مقاومة الإمبراطور البيزنطي ‏"‏ نقفور فوقاس ‏"‏ الذي  حاول بكل قوته السيطرة على حلب والثغور المتاخمة لحدود الدولة الرومانية  ‏.‏ 
 في مقاومة الحركة الانفصالية التي تحكم مصر الإخشيدية ، وتريد فرض  سيطرة كاملة على مصر وبلاد الشام والحجاز ، وتناوئ بالتالي أية حركة  انفصالية أخرى تحاول بناء نفسها على حسابها ‏.‏ 
 لقد نجح الحسن بن عبد  الله الحمداني في أن يشل نفوذ الترك ‏.‏ وأن ينقذ الخليفة العباسي المتقي  بالله من استبداد الأتراك به ، وقد رضي الخليفة العباسي عن صنيعه ومنحه لقب  أمير الأمراء ومنح أخاه المرافق له لقب ‏"‏ سيف الدولة ‏"‏ لكنهما سرعان  ما هزما أمام الأتراك وخرجا من بغداد عائدين إلى عاصمتهما الموصل ‏.‏‏.‏  سنة 331هـ ‏"‏ 942م ‏"‏ ‏.‏ ولما تولى سيف الدولة - وكان شجاعا كريما - قام  بعدة غارات لصد البيزنطيين ، ونجح في أن يطردهم من المناطق التي تسللوا  إليها ، وواصل زحفه حتى دخل بلادهم واستولى على بعض حصونهم ‏.‏‏.‏ والمهم،  زرع هيبته في نفوسهم ‏.‏‏.‏ وجدد شباب الإرادة القتالية ، ولم تستطع بيزنطة  أن تمد نفوذها إلى بلاد الشام وفلسطين ‏.‏ 
 وفي الجانب الإخشيدي استمر  الحمدانيون في مقاتلتهم تتبع نفوذهم ، لكنهم أيام سيف الدولة خسروا أمامهم  معركة في قنسرين ‏.‏‏.‏ وانتهى الأمر بصلح وضع حدود الصراع المستمر بين  جبهتيهما ‏.‏ 

 كانت هذه هي التحديات التي واجهتها دولة الحمدانيين  ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد نجحت الدولة في بعضها وأخفقت في أكثرها ، ولقد بدا سيف الدولة  الحمداني ‏.‏‏.‏ وكأنه الرجل الوحيد الممثل لهذه الدولة ‏.‏ 
 كان سيف  الدولة بحق يملك أكبر رصيد من أمجاد الدولة ‏.‏‏.‏ ولم يرفعه في سجل  التاريخ ما قام به من حروب خارجية وحسب ، بل كانت له في مجال الحضارة  والعمران الداخلي مجالات برز فيها أكثر من بروزه في المجالات الخارجية ‏.‏ 
 ولقد يبدو سيف الدولة في أعين كثير من المؤرخين وكأنه هارون الرشيد أو  المأمون ، وإنه ليعيد إلى الأذهان ذكرى تلك الساحة العلمية الفكرية التي  مثلتها بغداد ‏.‏‏.‏ في عصرها الذهبي ‏.‏‏.‏ لكن الساحة كانت على عهده  ‏.‏‏.‏ حلب الشهباء ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 كان سيف الدولة - الذي احتضن المتنبي وأبا  الفرج الأصفهاني والفارابي وابن نباتة فضلا عن أبي فراس الحمداني ‏"‏ شاعر  الدولة ‏"‏ - كان هذا الرجل يمثل قوة الدولة وقمة ما وصلت إليه من رفعة ‏.‏  
 وظهرت الدولة بعده وكأنها بناء مائل للسقوط ‏.‏ 
 وقد تولى الحكم  بعد وفاة سيف الدولة ثلاثة خلفاء ضعاف حتى زالت في عهد أبي المعالي شريف  سنة 394هـ ‏.‏‏.‏ أي أنها لم تعش بعد سيف الدولة الذي مات سنة 356هـ أكثر  من أربعين سنة ‏!‏‏!‏ ‏.‏ 
 لقد تمثلت قوة الدولة الحمدانية في شخص ،  وكعادة الدول التي ترتبط بأشخاص تسقط بسقوطهم ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان أكبر عامل حضاري  زحزح الدولة الحمدانية عن مكانتها في التاريخ أنها فشلت في الاستجابة  للتحدي الذي كان أقوى منها ، ولم تنهج النهج السليم في مقاومته ‏.‏‏.‏ عن  طريق إيجاد وحدة إسلامية تتجاوز الصراعات الجزئية لتواجه الخطر الحضاري  الكبير ‏.‏‏.‏ وعندما تفشل دولة في الاستجابة للتحدي الذي يفرضه القدر  عليها ‏.‏‏.‏ فإنها ، وإن قاومت قليلا ، فإنها لا بد أن تسقط من قطار  التاريخ ‏.‏ 
 السلاجقة ‏.‏‏.‏ الذين أنقذوا الخلافة يسقطون 
 في  تركستان - بدولة الاستعمار السوفيتي - نشأت هذه الأسرة ‏.‏‏.‏ ولظروف ما  هاجرت هذه الأسرة بقيادة كبيرها ‏"‏ سلجوق ‏"‏ الذي تنسب الأسرة إليه  ‏.‏‏.‏ وبين خراسان ، وبخارى ، وأصبهان ، تراوحت إقامتها حتى استقرت بمرو  حيث هاجمها السلطان الغزنوي مسعود ولكنه هزم أمامها ‏.‏‏.‏ وأصبحت الخطبة  تلقى بمرو باسم داود السلجوقي ‏.‏‏.‏ نجل سلجوق الكبير ، وكان هذا في سنة  433هـ ‏.‏ 
 ومن مرو انتشر سلطان السلاجقة إلى الري وإلى خوارزم ، وبدأ  تاريخهم يظهر كقوة لها كيانها المستقل في العالم الإسلامي خلال القرن  الخامس للهجرة ‏.‏ 
 وقد نجحوا في السيطرة على بلاد كثيرة ‏.‏‏.‏  كخراسان وأصبهان وهمذان وبخارى ، وامتد نفوذهم حتى العراق ‏.‏ والتحموا  بالدولة العباسية ، ثم أتيحت لهم فرصة ذهبية ‏.‏ إذ استنصر بهم الخليفة  العباسي ‏"‏ القائم ‏"‏ ضد ثائر شيعي يدعى ‏"‏ البساسيري ‏"‏ عجزت الخلافة  العباسية عن مقاومته ، فأسرعوا إلى انتهاز الفرصة التاريخية ودخل زعيمهم  طغرل بك بغداد منتصرا على البساسيري سنة 447هـ وكان هذا العام حدا فاصلا في  تاريخ السلاجقة إذ اعتبر بداية عصر نفوذ السلاجقة وسيطرتهم على مصير  الخلافة العباسية الكبرى ‏.‏ 
 امتاز السلاجقة الأتراك في معاملاتهم  بالتدين ، وكانوا مظهرا للإنسان الفطري الذي هذبه الإسلام ، وإذا ما  استثنينا صورا قليلة تحتمها الطبيعة البشرية التي لا تخلو من بعض القصور ،  فإن هؤلاء السادة كانوا نموذجا طيبا حتى في معاملتهم للخليفة العباسي الذي  حفظوا له عرشه ‏.‏‏.‏ إنهم لم يكونوا كالذين انتصر بهم المعتصم ، ولم  يكونوا كالبويهيين حينما سيطروا على الخلافة وأذلوا كبرياء الخلفاء ‏.‏‏.‏  أبدا لقد احترموا الخلفاء وأجلوهم ، وكان لهم - كذلك - فضل كبير في رفع  راية الإسلام ، وفي مد عمر الخلافة العباسية أكثر من قرنين من الزمان ، كما  أنهم بدأوا مرحلة جديدة من التوسع الإسلامي في اتجاه آسيا الصغرى ، ويقال  إن هذا التوسع كان أحد أسباب قيام الحروب الصليبية ‏.‏ 

 ومن  الظواهر المتعلقة بسياسة هؤلاء القوم الاجتماعية والفكرية ‏.‏‏.‏ إلغاء  أشهر ملوكهم ‏"‏ ألب أرسلان ‏"‏ لنظام المخابرات ولجوء أحد ملوكهم ‏"‏ نظام  الملك ‏"‏ إلى نظام الإقطاع ‏.‏‏.‏ بإعطاء الشخصيات السلجوقية والشخصيات  الأخرى الكبرى إقطاعات أو ‏"‏ أتابكيات ‏"‏ لحسابها الخاص ‏.‏ ومن الظواهر  كذلك الحملات الجهادية شبه المنتظمة التي كانت خير علاج للفوضى الداخلية  ‏.‏‏.‏ كذلك من الظواهر صراع السلاجقة المستمر ضد حركات الإسماعيلية ،  ونجاحهم في تقليم أظفارهم ‏.‏ 
 وبعد صفحة تاريخية رائعة من صفحات  الحضارة الإسلامية امتدت بين سنوات _ 433 - 619 ‏)‏ قدر للسلاجقة أن يأفل  نجمهم وأن تغرب شمسهم بعد أن حكم منهم واحد وثلاثون زعيما سلجوقيا ، وبعد  أن قدموا للخلافة الإسلامية الكبرى أجل الخدمات وحموها من كثير من عثرات  السقوط ، وقدموا للحضارة الإسلامية يدا من أروع ما قدمت الدول الإسلامية من  أياد ‏.‏ 
 بيد أن السلاجقة ، وقعوا ، وهم يسيرون في الطريق ، في أخطاء  ظنوها خيرا ‏.‏‏.‏ فانقلبت على دولتهم شرا ‏.‏ 
 لقد لجأ السلاجقة -  كما ذكرنا - إلى نظام الإقطاعات وأسندوا معظمها إلى شخصيات سلجوقية ، وقد  حسبوا أن هذا من شأنه أن يشغل السلاجقة عن التفكير في الحكم ، وأن يرضيهم  بالبعد عن السلطة ، لكن الإقطاعيين السلاجقة سرعان ما حاول كل منهم أن يكون  لنفسه من إقطاعاته إمارة صغيرة حاولت كل منها الانفصال عن السلطة وهو عكس  ما كان يهدف إليه السلاجقة الحكام ، وقد أدى هذا إلى تفكك وحدة السلاجقة  وإلى إجهاد السلطة السياسية الحاكمة ، وإلى توزع الدول بين عديد من الأمراء  ‏.‏ 
 كما أن هذا الخطأ أدى إلى عدول السلاجقة عن طريقة اختيار زعمائهم  القديمة التي كانت تعتمد على الكفاءة ‏.‏‏.‏ إلى طريقة جعل الزعامة  ووراثية ‏.‏ نظرا لكثرة تنازع أمراء الإقطاعات عليها ‏.‏ 
 ومن  المضاعفات كذلك تهاون السلاجقة - في ظل تفككهم - أمام حركات التمرد  الباطنية لا سيما الحركة الإسماعيلية بزعامة قائدها الحسن الصباح ‏.‏‏.‏  وقد قدر لهذه الحركة أن تستنفذ طاقة كبرى من طاقات السلاجقة التي كان في  الإمكان استخدامها في القضاء على حركات التفكك التي أصيبت بها الدولة أو  الزعامة السلجوقية للخلافة العباسية ‏.
 ‏ 
 وتبقى كلمة التاريخ  الموحية‏:‏ فإن السلطة غير الحازمة ، والتي تقبل التهاون في وحدة الدول  إرضاء لبعض العناصر أو الشخصيات ‏.‏‏.‏ هذه السلطة ستدفع ثمن تهاونها يوما  ‏.‏ 

 إن عقال بعير يمنع من الحاكم - بغير حق - هو انتقاص لسيادة  الدولة ‏.‏‏.‏ هكذا فهم أبو بكر رضي الله عنه الأمور ‏.‏‏.‏ وبهذا نجح في  القضاء على المتمردين ‏.‏ 
 وهكذا كان يجب أن يفهم السلاجقة وغيرهم من  زعماء الدول ‏.‏‏.‏ الذين يقبلون نصف الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ أو شيئا من الحكم دون  وعي منهم بأن سيادة الدولة لا تتجزأ ، وبأن أنصاف الحلول أو أرباعها ‏.‏‏.‏  مقدمة طبيعية لزوال الحكم كله ‏.‏ 
 هكذا علمنا تاريخنا الإسلامي  العظيم ‏.‏ 

 ************************************

سقوط دولة الفاطميين 

 حين تستعين بعدوك التاريخي وتفقد القدرة على الرؤية الصحيحة ‏.‏‏.‏ فلا  ضير في أن تموت ‏.‏‏.‏ فأنت ـ في البدء ـ إنسان منتحر ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 
  والتسامح قضية كبرى من قضايا حضارتنا ، ومبدأ عظيم من مبادئ إسلامنا ، لكن  هذا التسامح ـ بترك الناس يحيون وفق معتقداتهم ـ شيء ، وتسليمك مقاليد  الأمور لهذا الذي ينتمي روحيا إلى أعدائك ، ويشعر بتعاطف نحو من تحارب ،  وتقل حضانته ـ مهما يكن ـ عن أخيك المسلم ‏.‏‏.‏ تسليمك هذا شيء آخر بعيد  عن التسامح ‏.‏‏.‏ إنه نوع من الغفلة والحماقة ‏.‏‏.‏ أو بتعبير آخر نوع من  الانتحار‏!‏‏!‏ 
 وفي الدولة الفاطمية التي قامت في المغرب العربي سنة  298هـ وانتقلت قيادتها إلى مصر سنة 362هـ ‏.‏‏.‏ كانت ظاهرة الاعتماد على  اليهود والنصارى سمة من سمات الحكم في الدولة ، فمن هؤلاء كان كثير من  الوزراء وجباة الضرائب والزكاة، والمستشارين في شؤون السياسة والاقتصاد  والعلم ، ومنهم الأطباء والثقات لدى الحكام، وإليهم تحال معظم الأعمال  الجسام ‏.‏ 
 ولقد أحدثت هذه الظروف انفصاما بين الفاطميين والشعب ـ إلى  جانب عوامل أخرى هامة ـ حتى لقد كان الناس يستجيرون من تسلط اليهود في  البلاد فلا يجارون ، وقد ظهرت في ذلك أشعار كثيرة معروفة ، بل إن الناس قد  اضطروا إلى أن يلفتوا نظر العزيز ‏(‏ الحاكم الثاني في مصر ‏)‏ إلى هذه  الظاهرة التي كان يبدي تغافلا عنها ، وقد وضعوا له صورة من الورق لرجل يطلب  حاجة أثناء مرور موكبه ‏.‏‏.‏ وقد مد الرجل يدا بورقة مكتوب فيها ‏:‏ ‏"‏  بالذي أعز اليهود بمنشا، وأعز النصارى بعيسى ، وأذل المسلمين بك إلا ما  قضيت ظلامتي ‏"‏ وقد لمعت في سماء الدولة الفاطمية أسماء كثيرة من هؤلاء ،  فقد لمع يعقوب بن كلس ‏(‏ وسنورد تفصيلا عنه بعد ‏)‏ ، ومنصور بن مقشر  النصراني الطبيب صاحب الكلمة السامية في قصر العزيز ، وعيسى بن نسطورس  الكاتب ، والمنجم ابن علي عيسى ، ويجين بن وشم الكواهي ، ومنشا اليهودي  الذي كان نائب العزيز في الشام ‏.‏‏.‏ وغيرهم كثير ‏.‏ وعندما وصل الحاكم  بأمر الله إلى الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ وهو رجل أجمع المؤرخون على اضطراب عقله حتى أنه  كان يأمر بالشيء وينهى عنه ـ أمر بهدم الكنائس التي بمصر ، لكنه سرعان ما  عاد فأمر ببنائها ، وأطلق من جديد يد اليهود في البلاد ، واستمر أمر اليهود  والنصارى في عهد الظاهر ، وعندما قدر للحاكم الفاطمي السادس في مصر ‏"‏  المستنصر بن علي الظاهر ‏"‏ أن يصل إلى الحكم سنة 427هـ كانت الحالة قد  بلغت قمتها من التدهور ‏.‏ وفي ظل سياسة اليهود وتحكمهم في مرافق البلاد  أصبح قصر هذا الحاكم زاخرا بالدسائس التي يحيكها القواد ورجال البلاط  والخصيان والنساء ، ويقف وراء كل هؤلاء هذه الطوائف يديرون المعارك  لصالحهم، ويرقبون الفائز، ويفسحون في شقة الخلاف‏.‏ 
 وقد ذاقت البلاد  من الجوع والبؤس والنزاع على السلطة ما أحالها إلى فوضى لم يشهد تاريخ مصر  مثلها ‏.‏ وقد صور المقريزي هذه الحالة في قوله ‏:‏ ‏"‏ لم تجد البلاد  صلاحا ولا استقام لها أمر ، وتناقضت عليها أمورها ، ولم يستقر عليها وزير  تحمد طريقته ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏"‏ على آخر كلامه الطويل الذي قال في آخره بأنه ‏:‏  ‏"‏ تلاشت الأمور واضمحل الملك ‏"‏ وقد فكر ابن حمدان زعيم الأتراك في مصر  في تغيير الخلافة الفاطمية إلى العباسية ، وكانت حال البلاد والفاطميين  تسمح بتحقيق كل ذلك ‏.‏‏.‏ لولا سوء سياسة ابن حمدان لأتباعه وانقلابهم  عليه ‏.‏‏.‏ وفي هذه السنوات أكل الناس بعضهم بعضا ، وبيع الرغيف بمائة  دينار ، وأكل الناس لحوم الكلاب والحمير ، ولم ينته الأمر إلا بسقوط الدولة  الفاطمية السقوط الحقيقي حين ترك حكامها السلطة تماما وقبعوا في قصورهم ،  وحمل أمانة الحكم الوزراء العظام الذين كان أولهم وأعظمهم ‏"‏ بدر الجمالي  ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

 وقد أصبح بيد هؤلاء الوزراء كل مقاليد الأمور حتى أنهم  لم يدعوا للخلافة ولا للخليفة في أغلب الأوقات إلا بالاسم ، وكانوا يتحكمون  في اختيار الخلفاء وفي عزلهم ، والمؤرخون المنصفون يعتبرون سقوط الدولة هو  تاريخ تولية بدر الجمالي أمور مصر سنة 464هـ ‏.‏‏.‏ ولم يفعل صلاح الدين  الأيوبي حين أسقط الخطبة للفاطميين دون أية معارضة أو مقاومة حقيقية سنة  567هـ ـ إلا إسقاط عهد الوزراء العظام الذين كان آخرهم شاور ‏.‏‏.‏ أما  الفاطميون فقد سقطوا منذ مدة طويلة أي قبل ذلك بقرن ‏.‏

 ومن  الغريب أن العزيز الفاطمي ‏.‏‏.‏ بلغ من حبه لوزيره يعقوب بن كلس اليهودي  أن ترك له أمر الدعوة إلى المذهب الفاطمي ، وكان هذا الأخير يجلس بنفسه  يعلم الناس فقه الطائفة الإسماعيلية ، وقد ألف نفسه كتابا يتضمن الفقه على  ما سمعه من المعز والعزيز الذي قال له ‏:‏ ‏"‏ وددت لو أنك تباع فأبتاعك  بملكي ‏"‏ ولم يدرك العزيز أن ملكه كان قد بيع فعلا بهذه السياسة التي جعلت  عهد الفاطميين في مصر عهد شدة وتناطح وبؤس ‏.‏ ووقف هؤلاء يستثمرون كل هذا  ويتملقون الغرائز ‏.‏‏.‏ وبقيت عبرة التاريخ عبرة للذين يطلبون النصر من  الأعداء ، والذين يطلبون الحياة من السم ، والذين ينسون ‏"‏ الاستراتيجية  الإسلامية العالية ‏"‏ ‏:‏ ‏"‏ ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع  ملتهم ‏"‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ ‏.‏ 

 *************************************

سقوط دولة صلاح الدين 

 من أسرة كردية من أذربيجان هاجرت إلى العراق ، انبثق فجر قائد هذه  الدولة ـ التي لعبت بقيادته ـ دورا من أروع أدوار تاريخنا ‏.‏ 
 ولعل  ‏"‏ صلاح الدين الأيوبي ‏"‏ أروع بطل قدمته الحضارة الإسلامية على امتداد  القرنين السادس والسابع للهجرة ، وبه أفلت المسلمون وأفلتت الحضارة  الإسلامية من غزو عالمي صليبي كاسح كان يقوده أخبث صليبي عرفته أوروبا  الهمجية في عصورها المظلمة ‏"‏ بطرس الناسك ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
 وقد كان لاشتراك  صلاح الدين مع عمه أسد الدين شيركوه في الحملات العسكرية التي كان يرسلها  نور الدين إلى مصر ، أثر كبير في تعميق خبرته وإبراز مواهبه ، وما إن مات  عمه أسد الدين سنة 564 هـ حتى أسند إليه الخليفة الفاطمي في مصر ‏"‏ العاضد  ‏"‏ الوزارة ، ولقبه بالملك الناصر ، فظفر صلاح الدين بحب الشعب واحترامه  نظرا لحزمه وعدالته‏.‏ 
 ولم تأت سنة 567هـ أي بعد توليته الوزارة بثلاث  سنوات ـ حتى مات الخليفة العاضد ‏"‏ فطويت صفحة الخلافة الفاطمية في مصر  وغيرها ، وعادت مصر ـ العاصمة الفاطمية الأولى ـ عاصمة كبرى للعباسيين تحت  قيادة الدولة الأيوبية وقائدها صلاح الدين الأيوبي ‏.‏ 
 كان أمام صلاح  الدين تحديات داخلية في مصر ، فإن الآثار الفكرية التي خلفتها الدولة  الفاطمية كانت تحتاج إلى إعلان ثورة فكرية ‏.‏ 
 وكان أمام صلاح الدين  خلل اقتصادي منذ أيام المجاعة العظمى ‏.‏‏.‏ أيام ‏"‏ المستنصر ‏"‏ وما جر  على مصر والعالم الإسلامي الحكم الفاطمي من ويلات تسلط الوزراء العظام منذ  ‏"‏ بدر الجمالي ‏"‏ ‏(‏ 464 هـ ‏)‏ إلى شاور وضرغام ‏.‏ 
 وكان بإمكان  صلاح الدين ، لو أنه قائد مخادع ، أن يعلن ثورة اقتصادية واجتماعية ، ويلهي  الناس عن حقيقة الخطر الصليبي الذي يواجهونه ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 لكن صلاح الدين  لم يكن هذا القائد المخادع ، بحيث يشغل الناس لحساب الأعداء عن معركتهم  الحقيقية بمعارك جانبية ‏.‏ 
 وكان بإمكان صلاح الدين أن يبحث عن ‏"‏  اتفاقية جلاء ‏"‏ مع الصليبين أو عن ‏"‏ حل سلمي استسلامي ‏"‏ حتى تنتهي  فترة تثبيته في الحكم ، ثم يعلن للناس أن الحكام السابقين يتحملون  المسؤولية ، وأنه جاء إلى الحكم بعد فوات الأوان ، وبالتالي يخضع العالم  الإسلامي لهذا الغزو الخبيث ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 لكن صلاح الدين لم يكن هذا القائد  المخادع ‏.‏ 
 وفي مواجهة غزو صليبي عالمي أعلن صلاح الدين ثورة إسلامية  عالمية ، وأصبح هو رمزها ومحورها ، وكان هذا هو الطريق الوحيد ولا يزال هو  الطريق ‏.‏ 
 لقد جاء توحيد العالم الإسلامي جنبا إلى جنب مع الجهاد  المستمر ضد الصليبية العالمية الحاقدة ، ولم يكن صلاح الدين بالأبله الذي  يبحث عن أي حل بديل للجهاد، فوسط الحروب التي تهز الكيان المادي والمعنوي  والفكري للأمة لا يمكن إنجاح أي هدف بعيد عن الهدف الأول ، وكل الأهداف  تأتي من خلال هذا الهدف، لأن الجماهير تعتقد أنها عملية تلهية وخداع ‏.‏‏.‏  وقد دخل صلاح الدين عديدا من المعارك قبل حطين الشهيرة ‏.‏‏.‏ كموقعة ‏"‏  مرج عيون ‏"‏ جنوب لبنان سنة 575 هـ وموقعة ‏"‏ مدينة صفد ‏"‏ في السنة  نفسها ‏.‏ 
 وعلى امتداد كل السنوات كانت هناك معارك لا تحصى بين صلاح  الدين والصليبين ‏.‏ 

 وقد شن صلاح الدين على الصليبيين حروبا  واسعة من أجل استخلاص إمارات إسلامية استولى عليها الصليبيون وأسسوا فيها  إمارات صليبية مضى على استيلائهم عليها قريبا من تسعين سنة كأنطاكية وطرسوس  والرها وبيت المقدس وطرابلس ‏.‏‏.‏ لم يكن صلاح الدين ساذجا ضعيفا متهاونا  فيدعو إلى حدود ما قبل ‏"‏ معركة ‏"‏ ما ، أو ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏"‏ اتفاقية ‏"‏ ما  ‏.‏‏.‏ ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 لقد كان الحق الإسلامي في عقيدته مقدسا لا يقبل التفريط  والمساومة ‏!‏‏!‏ 
 هكذا كان هذا الرجل العظيم ‏.‏ صلاح الدين الذي  انتصر في حطين واسترد بيت المقدس ‏!‏‏!‏ 

 وبوفاة صلاح الدين بقيت  الدولة الأيوبية التي تنسب إليه تؤدي دورها قريبا من ستين سنة ‏.‏ 
 لكن  هؤلاء الحكام كانوا أقل من صلاح الدين ، فلم يستطيعوا لعب الدور الذي لعبه  ‏.‏‏.‏ وكان بعضهم متخاذلا يؤمن بإمكانية المفاوضات مع العدو الصليبي  التاريخي ، كالملك الكامل الذي استجلب سخط العالم الإسلامي كله ، حين قام  بتسليم القدس للصليبيين ، وقد تمكن الصالح أيوب الذي جاء بعده من استردادها  ‏.‏ 

 ومن الغريب أن هذه الدولة التي بدأت بعظيم من أعظم الرجال  هو صلاح الدين ‏.‏‏.‏ وانتهت بملك عظيم كذلك هو الملك الصالح ، كانت  نهايتها على يد امرأة مملوكة من هؤلاء اللائى يظهرن في عصور الضعف ،  ويساعدن على سقوط الدول ‏.‏ 
 إنها واحدة من هؤلاء النسوة القويات  اللائى يجدن اللعب في خفاء القصور ودستورها ، متجردات من كل خصائص الأنوثة  الحقيقية ، مستغلات مظاهر هذه الأنوثة في القتل والتدمير ‏.‏‏.‏ إنها شجرة  الدر ‏.‏‏.‏ التي قتلت ابن زوجها ‏"‏ توران شاه ‏"‏ لكي تنفرد بالحكم ، ثم  شربت من نفس الكأس حين قتلها المماليك أخذا بثأر زوجها منها ‏.‏ 

  وعجبا ‏.‏‏.‏ لقد قضي على الدولة التي قامت على أكتافها واحد من أعظم  الرجال على يد مملوكة ـ مهما اختلفنا حولها ـ فإنها كذلك من أبرز نساء  العالم ‏.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث : دول مغربية تسقط

 •	القسم الثالث ‏:‏ دول مغربية تسقط 
 o	  سقوط  الأغالبة في تونس 
 o	  سقوط دولة الخوارج في الجزائر 
 o	  غروب  الأدارسة في المغرب الأقصى 
 o	  سقوط صقلية الإسلامية 
 o	  سقوط  المرابطين بالمغرب 
 o	  سقوط دولة صنهاجة في تونس 
 o	  سقوط بني  حماد في الجزائر  
 o	  سقوط الموحدين 
 o	 ------------------------------------------------------


سقوط الأغالبة في تونس 


 الحركات الانفصالية في العالم الإسلامي ارتكزت على عديد من الأسس  المتباينة ، وجنحت كل منها إلى حجة تعطيها مشروعية الوجود والبقاء ، فبعضها  قد التمس السبب في الانفصال من نزعة سياسية ، وبعضها قد التمسه من نزعة  مذهبية ، وبعضها قد التمسه من نزعة قومية ، وبعضها قد التمسه من ‏(‏ ضعف  الخلافة ‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
 ولم نجد في تاريخ هذه الحركات ذلك الشجاع الصريح الذي  يعلن أن رغبته في الانفصال ترجع إلى سبب حقيقي واحد هو الرغبة في الوصول  إلى السلطة ‏.‏‏.‏ وتملك الحكم ‏.‏‏.‏ والمجد الأدبي والمالي ‏.‏ 
 وفي  فترة متقاربة بدأت الحركات الانفصالية تظهر في العالم الإسلامي ، وكأنها  خصيصة جديدة من خصائص التطور التاريخي لهذه الفترة ، فالأندلس انقسمت عن  الخلافة العباسية بقيادة عبد الرحمن الداخل ‏(‏ صقر قريش ‏)‏ ومثلت بوجودها  آخر ومضة من ومضات وجود بني أمية ، وظلت باقية ثلاثة قرون تمثل هذه الومضة  ، وانقسم بنو طاهر في خراسان انقساما تبعوا فيه دولة الخلافة العباسية عكس  بني أمية في الأندلس ، وانقسم في مصر ابن طولون في تاريخ قريب من هذا ‏.‏ 
 وكان لا بد للمغرب العربي ، وهو الأرض الواقعة كجسر تاريخي بين الامتداد  العقائدي الذي وصل إلى مشارف باريس وبدأ ينحسر بعد موقعة بلاط الشهداء و  استشهاد عبد الرحمن الغافقي ‏.‏‏.‏ بينه وبين مركز الإسلام الأصيل ومهبط  الوحي وأرض العرب أن تظهر فيه هذه الظاهرة ‏.‏ 
 والحق أن الحركات  الانفصالية في المغرب العربي كانت تملك المبرر في الانفصال ، فإن عمال بني  أمية كانوا قد أساءوا السيرة فيهم وعاملوهم ‏"‏ كبربر ‏"‏ أي كمواطنين من  الدرجة الثانية ، كما أن أهل العراق بكل ما أثير بينهم من جدل كلامي وفتن  عقائدية ‏.‏‏.‏ قد حملوا هذا الجدل وهذه الفتنة إليهم وحرضوهم على خلفاء  بني أمية ، وولدوا فيهم الرغبة في الانفصال ‏.‏ وعلى مشارف القرن الثالث  الهجري كانت هناك دول ثلاث منفصلة تحكم المغرب العربي ولا تخضع للخلافة  العباسية إلا اسما ‏.‏‏.‏ وهي ‏:‏ الأدارسة و الأغالبة و الرستميون ‏.‏‏.‏  وكانت هذه الدول بوضعها ذاك تمثل الأرض القابلة لأي امتداد طموحي ‏.‏‏.‏  ووجد فيها الفاطميون فيما بعد الأرض الصالحة لغرس بذورهم ‏.‏ 
 وكانت  دولة الأغالبة التي قامت في تونس سنة 184 هـ أبرز الدول الانفصالية في  المغرب العربي ‏.‏وكان مؤسسها إبراهيم بن الأغلب الذي أرسله الخليفة  العباسي هارون الرشيد لخلق الاستقرار في المغرب العربي في ظل حماية  العباسيين ، يتمتع بقدر كبير من الشجاعة والذكاء ، وقد اتخذ إبراهيم مدينة  القيروان عاصمة له ، وبعد وفاته سار بنو الأغلب على منواله في توطيد أمن  المغرب وتقوية أسطوله وجيشه وتنمية موارده ‏.‏ 
 وكان أبرز ما قدمه  الأغالبة للإسلام هو فتحهم لصقلية وضمها إلى أرض الإسلام ، بقيادة قائدهم  أسد بن الفرات في عهد أميرهم زيادة الله بن إبراهيم الأغلب ، الذي تولى  الحكم سنة 201 هـ ، كما أنهم تقدموا فاستولوا على جنوب إيطاليا ، ويقال ‏:‏  إنهم واصلوا زحفهم حتى دقوا أبواب روما ‏.‏ 
 وقد ازدهرت الحركة  الاقتصادية والعمرانية في أفريقيا التونسية على عهدهم ، كما أن الأمن قد  ساد البلاد وأصبحت تونس ـ على الجملة ـ عامرة مزدهرة ازدهارا عظيما ‏.‏‏.‏  وقد أسسوا بالقيروان عدة مساجد لعبت دورا كبيرا في تدعيم الحضارة الإسلامية  ، ومن أبرزها جامع الزيتونة الذي أصبح في المغرب كالأزهر في الشرق ولعب  دورا مهما في الحياة العلمية الإسلامية ‏.‏ 
 وقد اشتهر بعض ملوك  الأغالبة بالقسوة الشديدة ، وكان سفك الدماء عندهم أسهل من شرب الماء ،  ولعل هذا من أبرز ما أخذ عليهم ، وقد مد من عمرهم في المغرب انصراف الخلافة  العباسية إلى مشكلاتها المشرقية ‏.‏‏.‏ وعدم قطعهم لكل أواصر المودة مع  الخلافة العباسية ، وبالتالي رضيت الخلافة في ظل ظروفها بالقدر الذي يدينون  به بالطاعة لها ‏.‏ كما أسكتها انتصارات الأغالبة في معارك الجهاد ضد  الصليبيين في أوروبا والساحل الجنوبي الأوروبي وجزر البحر الأبيض المتوسط  ‏هذا كله قد غفر لهم بعض أخطائهم وجعلهم يعيشون أكثر من قرن من الزمان  يحكمون تونس وملحقاتها ، ويحكمون صقلية ويفرضون هيبتهم على الدول الأوروبية  ‏.‏ 
 لكن الدول الانفصالية لا يمكن أن تقف أمام الحضارات الجامعة التي  تمثل كيانا وجوديا له أبعاده الحضارية المتكاملة ‏.‏ 
 ومن هنا فلم  يستطع الأغالبة الصمود أمام الفاطميين الذين برزوا في المغرب بقيادة  داعيتهم أبي عبيد الله المهدي ‏.‏‏.‏ فسقطوا على يد الفاطميين هؤلاء سنة  296 هـ ‏.‏ 
 لقد سقطوا ـ أولا وقبل كل شيء ـ باعتبارهم حركة انفصالية  لا تستطيع أن تصمد أمام كيان حضاري زاحف له راية الأيديولوجية يقف تحتها ،  مهما اختلفنا في أبعاد هذه الراية ‏.‏‏.‏ أو هذه الأيديولوجية ‏.‏ 
  سقوط دولة الخوارج في الجزائر 
 منذ خرج ‏"‏ الخوارج ‏"‏ عن طوع علي بن  أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، وتسببوا في قتله على يد عبد الرحمن بن ملجم ، وهم  يشكلون على امتداد التاريخ الإسلامي المادة الخام لكثير من الحركات الثورية  ‏.‏ لقد انتشر الخوارج على امتداد الأرض الإسلامية ولقد دخلوا في عديد من  المعارك واجهوا في بعضها تصفية جسدية هائلة ‏.‏‏.‏ لكنهم مع كل ذلك ـ ظلوا  شعلة ثورة في الأرض الإسلامية ، وشعارهم قول أحد روادهم ‏"‏ قطري بن  الفجاءة ‏"‏ ‏:‏ 
 فصبرا في مجال الموت صبرا ** فما نيل الخلود بمستطاع 
 سبيل الموت غاية كـل حـي ** فداعيه لأهل الأرض داع 
 وبالطبع لم يكن  المغرب الإسلامي ، وهو تلك الأرض الإسلامية العذارء ليفلت من أيدي الخوارج  ‏.‏ 
 لقد حاولوا بكل الطرق أن يشكلوا على أرضه قوة إسلامية خارجية  ينشرون من خلالها مبادئهم الخارجية ‏.‏ 
 وقد كان أهم بروز لهم سنة 122  هـ في طنج برئاسة ‏"‏ ميسرة المطغري ‏"‏ ، وقد عرف المغرب من مذاهب الخوارج  ‏:‏ الصفرية والإباضية ، وقد انتشرت الصفرية في الجهات الغربية ، بينما  انتشرت الثانية في النواحي الشرقية ، وكانت أكثر القبائل البربرية ‏(‏  المغربية ‏)‏ الموالية للخوارج زناتة وهوارة ‏.‏ بيد أن حركاتهم ظلت حركات  ثورية فوضوية ، لم يقدر لها إلى منتصف القرن الثاني الهجري أن تنتظم في  دولة ‏.‏‏.‏ ولذا فمعظم حركاتهم ماتت وكانت تذوب في بوتقة المجتمعات  المنظمة ، لا سيما وقد أصيبت كثير من حركاتهم بما أصيبت به الحركات التي  تقف على الطرف الآخر منهم ‏.‏‏.‏ أي أنهم أصيبوا بكثير من المغالاة والتطرف  ، والميل إلى نزعة التكفير وإراقة الدماء والقتل لأوهى الأسباب ‏.‏ لكن مع  بروز سنة 144 هجرية بدا وكأن الخوارج يستمتعون بإقامة دولة مستقرة لهم  بالمغرب ‏.‏ 
 وقد نجح عبد الرحمن بن رستم الإباضي عبر سلسلة من  المغامرات والتعرض للموت غير مرة ، والتحايل على جذب القبائل البربرية ‏.‏
 نجح في إقامة دولة خارجية تعتمد على البربر وعلى العرب والعجم وتتمركز في  مدينة جزائرية يفصلها عن الصحراء الجزائرية أكثر من مائتي كيلو متر ، وتقع  في منطقة النجود ، وتتبوأ مكانا جيدا يحميها من الإغارات ، ويحميها كذلك من  الشمس التي لا تكاد تظهر في سمائها ‏(‏ ‏!‏‏!‏‏)‏ وهي مدينة ‏"‏ تاهرت ‏"‏  ‏.‏ 
 وقد نجح عبد الرحمن بن رستم هذا في توطيد دعائم دولته خلال  الفترة التي قدر له أن يحكمها ‏(‏ 144 ـ 168 هـ ‏)‏ وقد خلفه من بعده ابنه  عبد الوهاب الذي بقي في حكم الدولة التي تنسب إلى أبيه ‏"‏ الدولة الرستمية  ‏"‏ عشرين سنة ‏.‏‏.‏ ثم ‏"‏ أفلح ابن عبد الوهاب ‏"‏ الذي عمر أطول مدة  عمرها حاكم رستمي ، فقد بقي في الحكم أكثر من خمسين سنة ‏(‏ 188 ـ 238 هـ  ‏)‏ ، ثم تتابع في حكم الدولة الرستمية خمسة من الأمراء ‏(‏ أبو بكر بن  أفلح ‏.‏‏.‏ فأبو اليقظان ، فأبو حاتم ، فيعقوب بن أفلح ، فاليقظان ابن أبي  اليقظان آخر أمرائهم ‏)‏ والذي لم يتمتع بالحكم أكثر من عامين عاشهما في  اضطراب ، ثم غلبه على أمره الشيعة الروافض وقتلوه في شوال سنة 296 للهجرة ،  وانتهت به الدولة الرستمية التي حكمت جزءا كبيرا من أرض الجزائر ‏"‏  تيهارت وما حولها ‏"‏ قرنا ونصف قرن من الزمان ‏(‏ 144 ـ 296 هـ ‏)‏ ‏(‏  وكان ظهورها الذي دعمه الرخاء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي أبرز مثل لبروز دولة  خارجية ‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
 إن الخوارج الذين اشتهروا بالحمية والتفاني في سبيل  المبدأ ، قد تحولوا في ظل دولتهم الرستمية إلى رجال حكم ودولة أكثر منهم  رجال عقيدة ودعوة ‏.‏ 
 وقد عاشت طوائف كثيرة مختلفة النزعة في ظل  دولتهم الرستمية حياة رغدة طيبة سهلة ‏.‏‏.‏ وبعد أن كان الخوارج أرباب سيف  سقط السيف من يدهم منذ أبو بكر بن أفلح ، وقد رضوا بسلم يمكن لهم البقاء  في حدود ما حول تاهرت ، عقدوه مع جيرانهم الأغالبة والأدارسة ‏.‏ 
 وجلي  أن الذي لا يتقدم يكون عرضة للتأخر ‏.‏‏.‏ وهكذا تأخر الرستميون بعد أن  فقدوا روحهم النضالية ‏.‏‏.‏ ودعنا من انحرافات كثيرة منهم لدرجة المغالاة  والتطرف ‏.‏‏.‏ ودعنا كذلك من سذاجة آخر ملوكهم ‏"‏ اليقظان ‏"‏ واضطراب  الملك في يديه ‏.‏ 
 لقد عمل ذلك عمله في سقوط الدولة الرستمية ‏.‏‏.‏  كما عمل في سقوطها كذلك أخطر قانون من قوانين الحضارة ‏.‏‏.‏ وهو أن الدولة  التي تفتقد راية حضارية جديرة بالانتشار والبقاء ‏.‏‏.‏ دولة جديرة  بالانحسار والفناء .

----------

